# J.O. 2008 Pékin



## Zyrol (19 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Apres le post du rugby, du tennis, de l'euro, voici celui des Jeux Olympiques 2008 de Pékin.

Je préfère le dire tout de suite, ce fil a pour but de parler de sport et de performance de ces Jeux.
Pour ceux qui veulent discuter politique c'est par là
Pour ceux qui veulent soutenir le peuple tibétain c'est par ici

Vous trouverez la liste des Athlètes par discipline cette page du CNOSF

Le porte drapeau de la délégation française est Tony Estanguet, Ceïste slalom, double champion Olympique.

Comme vous vous en doutez, je soutiens tout particulièrement le canoë-kayak français (étant moi-même un ancien de l'équipe de France), et surtout Fabien Lefèvre, mon associé dans la vie professionnelle (médaille de bronze aux derniers J.O)

J'espère pouvoir partager sur ce post les performances de tous les Français (et des autres nations aussi).
Je vous ferez même un petit compte rendu directement depuis Pékin (si les chinois n'ont pas blacklisté MacG !  ), j'y serais pour 10 jours à partir du 9 août.

je n'ai plus qu'une chose à dire : _citius, altius, fortius_


----------



## asticotboy (20 Juin 2008)

Ah ! voilà enfin un fil où on va pouvoir parler J.O., où on va pouvoir parler sport sans politique... Vivement que ça commence ! ... c'est ma douce qui va être contente ! Roland Garros, l'Euro, les J.O. ...


----------



## benjamin (20 Juin 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Comme vous vous en doutez, je soutiens tout particulièrement le canoë-kayak français (étant moi-même un ancien de l'équipe de France), et surtout Fabien Lefèvre, mon associé dans la vie professionnelle (médaille de bronze aux derniers J.O)[...]
> Je vous ferez même un petit compte rendu directement depuis Pékin (si les chinois n'ont pas blacklisté MacG !  ), j'y serais pour 10 jours à partir du 9 août.



Et tu y vas précisément dans quel but ? Soutenir tes anciens partenaires ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juin 2008)

Quelque chose me dit que la "3ém mi-temps" n'est pas mal non plus dans le Kayak...


----------



## Zyrol (20 Juin 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Et tu y vas précisément dans quel but ? Soutenir tes anciens partenaires ?



J'y vais surtout pour soutenir mon associé, voir aussi le reste de l'équipe bien sur.


----------



## Zyrol (22 Juin 2008)

Tony Estanguet & Fabien Lefevre gagne chacun dans leur catégorie la manche de coupe du monde de Prague.

De bonne augure pour les Jeux !


----------



## Zyrol (28 Juin 2008)

Je suis tombé sur une petite séquence avec Fabien Galthié et Stéphane Diagana : Les Jeux à l'essai.

C'est plutôt marrant, et ça permet de presenter les differentes disciplines autrement... j'attends bien sur le moment ou Fabien Galthié va tester le kayak...

Les Jeux à l'essai


----------



## titigrou (9 Août 2008)

Vous savez pas si il existe un calendrier ICAL avec toutes les épreuves?
Disons que c'est plus simple que de le consulter sur le web! Et on peut y mettre des alarmes!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2008)

pour info
google a mis en place des sous sites 100% dédiés


jeux d'été 2008 par discipline (version mobile)

portail jeux 2008 géneraliste


----------



## asticotboy (9 Août 2008)

Deja de l'or pour la chine. Ils vont cartonner (s'ils echappent aux controles...)


----------



## Alex666 (9 Août 2008)

Les Handballeuses cartonnent contre l'Angola, bon départ c'est important en sport co


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Quelque chose me dit que la "3ém mi-temps" n'est pas mal non plus dans le Kayak...


Et pas seulement dans le Kayak


----------



## Vivid (9 Août 2008)

Alut,

J'attend qu'il y est autant d'argent, pour les 'loisirs' dans les clubs en France, que pour cette course au vide sidéral !

 perso je m'en tamponne de savoir combiens de médailles... chauvinisme... ect ect..

 le sport c'est pas pour savoir qui a la plus grosse mais c'est pour prendre du plaisir. En France trop d'argent dépenser pour la compétition, mais c'est pas grave puisque nous avons le record Européen (regarde maman on est les plus fort !) de cancer en France et celui du temps de vie avec. On est les champions, on est les champions .... :mouais:

AH LES CONS!


----------



## Alex666 (9 Août 2008)

Relis le 1er post... et sort
lol


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2008)

C'est pas un suisse qu'aurait ouvert ce fil&#8230;


----------



## asticotboy (11 Août 2008)

Bon ben voilà ! Manaudou s'est rétamée !

Le 400m, c'est pas comme si c'était sa discipline préférée...


----------



## estomak (11 Août 2008)

@ asticoboy
j'ai vu ça!
dommage pour manaudou et bernard
Si ca continue, la france aura meme pas une médaille d'or.

Sinon je sors un peu de l'esprit du sujet, mais j'ai lu sur le net que la cérémonie d'ouverture avait été bidonné ( des feux d'artifice ajouté numériquement)
bizarre ces Jo.


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

on a quand meme 40 medailles a raporter je signale


----------



## asticotboy (11 Août 2008)

Quel dommage pour les hommes au relai... 8 centièmes... les boules !

Bon l'argent, c'est déjà pas si mal !


----------



## estomak (12 Août 2008)

manaudou a bu la tasse!

Dommage. Maintenant, tous ceux qui l'ont encensé vont lui tomber dessus. Habituel.
Sinon, j'ai l'impression que la france doit être lanterne rouge au niveau des médailles( 17 eme je crois). Ca sent un peu le roussi.


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2008)

ca sent le roussi pour Bernard Laporte oui, qui avaiat balancé comme ca son idée de 40 médailles  (j'ai rien contre 40 médaille, mais tu dis pas ca d'un pays qui a du mal a les avoir...)
La Chine aurait dit pareil, on aurait mieux compris!


----------



## duracel (12 Août 2008)

Après Manaudou, Estanguet a malheureusement aussi prit l'eau.


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

J'en connais un qui doit être bien déçu !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> J'en connais un qui doit être bien déçu !



Il faut croiser les doigts pour Fabien Lefèvre .


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2008)

l'entraineur de manaudou a annoncé quil donnerait des explications en fin de semaine une fois le 200 m dos passé ; 

comme quoi a 22 ans, quand les filles commencent à vouloir la jouer perso ( rupture avec phil lucas ) je peux le faire toute seule.. souvent elles se fracassent .. elle a commencé jeune et s'est piègée et semble agir en faisant tout pour se faire oublier .. ( et puis le coup des photos sur le net  doit encore lui faire du mal ... le clan rital a été vraiment impitoyable et semble impuni sur ce coup!)

pour le moment, les 35 medailles ce serait magnifique , les 30 medailles c'est le minimum pour faire un bon score , disait david douillet en debut de compétition .. ça semble dur dur dur:rose:


----------



## duracel (12 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Il faut croiser les doigts pour Fabien Lefèvre .


 

C'est fait. Une jolie seconde place.


----------



## estomak (12 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> comme quoi a 22 ans, quand les filles commencent à vouloir la jouer perso ( rupture avec phil lucas ) je peux le faire toute seule.. souvent elles se fracassent .. elle a commencé jeune et s'est piègée et semble agir en faisant tout pour se faire oublier .. ( et puis le coup des photos sur le net  doit encore lui faire du mal ... le clan rital a été vraiment impitoyable et semble impuni sur ce coup!)
> 
> :



c'est sur que ca doit continuer à la déstabiliser. Dans les milieux de la natation, tout le monde doit la regarder en ricanant. Imagine a ton boulot, tout le monde s'échange tes photos hot. ca doit rendre parano. Ca a du la fragiliser énormément.
On voit bien que mentalement, elle est pas à son top. Elle est perturbée.
C'est une belle enflure quand même ce lucas marin, et t'as raison, j'ai pas eu vent qu'il y ai eu des punitions.
c'est lamentable.


----------



## duracel (12 Août 2008)

Toujours pas de titre: Nicolas Lopez  2d au Sabre.


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est sur que ca doit continuer à la déstabiliser. Dans les milieux de la natation, tout le monde doit la regarder en ricanant. Imagine a ton boulot, tout le monde s'échange tes photos hot. ca doit rendre parano. Ca a du la fragiliser énormément.
> On voit bien que mentalement, elle est pas à son top. Elle est perturbée.
> C'est une belle enflure quand même ce lucas marin, et t'as raison, j'ai pas eu vent qu'il y ai eu des punitions.
> c'est lamentable.


 
[mode coup d'gueule on]
Faut pas tout mélanger quand même... les photos, c'est bien beau. Lucas Marin aussi. C'est peut être qu'elle se la pète un peu trop la laure et pis c'est tout ! Elle avait un super entraîneur, peut être un peu grande gueule et qui force les gens à bosser ? Ah zut, fallait changer alors, c'est sûr ! Nan mais faut arrêter les conneries quand même, à ce niveau là ! On est plus dans la cour de récré, on fait des choix, on les assume ou on reste chez soi. Il est pas trop tard, elle est jeune, si elle veut changer de métier parceque la natation ne lui plaît plus, elle peut le faire, allez hop ! du balai m'dame ! De la pression, il y en a à ce niveau là, c'est normal. Maintenant si son ex ou des photos parues sur le net lui font perdre ses moyens, à cette pauvre petiote, ben faut arrêter, parcequ'elle a pas fini, c'est dur le monde de la compet !
[mode coup d'gueule off]


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Août 2008)

Boris Steimetz, vaillant nageur réunionnais, est médaillé d'argent sur 4X100 nage libre. Certes, il n'était pas dans le relai qui a nagé en finale. Mais, troisième relayeur en demie finale, il a participé à la qualification du relai français

C'est beau


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> [mode coup d'gueule on]
> Faut pas tout mélanger quand même... les photos, c'est bien beau. Lucas Marin aussi. C'est peut être qu'elle se la pète un peu trop la laure et pis c'est tout ! Elle avait un super entraîneur, peut être un peu grande gueule et qui force les gens à bosser ? Ah zut, fallait changer alors, c'est sûr ! Nan mais faut arrêter les conneries quand même, à ce niveau là ! On est plus dans la cour de récré, on fait des choix, on les assume ou on reste chez soi. Il est pas trop tard, elle est jeune, si elle veut changer de métier parceque la natation ne lui plaît plus, elle peut le faire, allez hop ! du balai m'dame ! De la pression, il y en a à ce niveau là, c'est normal. Maintenant si son ex ou des photos parues sur le net lui font perdre ses moyens, à cette pauvre petiote, ben faut arrêter, parcequ'elle a pas fini, c'est dur le monde de la compet !
> [mode coup d'gueule off]


elle n'est pas à plaindre avec ses contrats etc. mais ya quand meme eu des failles dans l'entourage en ce cas .. star aux pleins pouvoirs jeune .. elle a voulu la jouer independante etc , et n'a pas été prudente , ni assez motivée pour son sport alors que bien sur lucas savait la conduire ... gachis!


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Août 2008)

Faut quand même avouer que le régime Lucas pour une gamine, c'est sûrement très difficile, cela dit, c'est payant. La preuve, pas de Lucas, pas de choc---, de médaille

Pour un athlète il reste toujours la gestion de la tête et les jambes, si un ne marche pas, l'autre ne le peut pas non plus.

Pas mal quand même nos Français aujourd'hui, 4 médailles d'argents : Sabre, Haltéro, Judo et Kayak.

Pour les 40 médailles, il va falloir que le nanard se gratte très fort


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Imagine a ton boulot, tout le monde s'échange tes photos hot. ca doit rendre parano.



1) tu fais des photos hot toi?! (je vais pas m'etendre dessus, mais bon...)
2) les diffuser? c'est comme un document confidentiel, non? tu ne diffuses pas? tu controles?

3) quand tu as un soucis, avant de tout faire peter, tu prepares le terrain...

A, les Italiens, entre le match de foot et la natation :

Pssst, c'était un HS 

@scubARM: y'a combien de medaille disponibles en tout?!


----------



## kaylo (12 Août 2008)

Et sinon au niveau football, dans les JO, la France est à quel niveau actuellement?


----------



## Alex666 (12 Août 2008)

kaylo a dit:


> Et sinon au niveau football, dans les JO, la France est à quel niveau actuellement?



sont pas qualifié je crois, sinon ils auraient déjà fait parlé d'eux...


ÉLIMINÉ EN QUALIF POUR LES JO LA HONTE


----------



## estomak (12 Août 2008)

kaylo a dit:


> Et sinon au niveau football, dans les JO, la France est à quel niveau actuellement?


elle est pas qualifié je crois!


----------



## kaylo (12 Août 2008)

Arf c'est moche, ben c'est une bien mauvaise année pour nous les français.


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu peux expliquer ton numero 3?:rose:
> 
> 
> pour avoir quarante medailles, faut que laporte fasse toutes les epreuves lui meme , medailles de rigolade !


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2008)

bah, le 3°, avant de le quitter, plaquer, larguer (ce que tu veux ), elle aurait pu s'assurer que tout allais bien se passer, voir pour ces pohotos (si elle est dessus, elle doit bien savoir qu'elles ont été prises)


----------



## estomak (13 Août 2008)

médaille d'or en lute pour la france!
enfin!
une


----------



## duracel (13 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> médaille d'or en lute pour la france!
> enfin!
> une


 
Steeve Guénot  Champion olympique en lutte.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Juste pour dire toute ma sympathie à Laure M. qui, depuis qu'elle a une vie un peu chaotique et qu'elle s'est mise à perdre prouve enfin qu'elle n'est pas uniquement une machine à gagner qui enchaîne un nombre incroyable de kilomètres dans l'eau chaque jour mais qu'elle est également un être humain.

Moi, j'aime bien les êtres humains.

Voilà.
Je me désabonne et je vous laisse célébrer...
Je ne sais plus quoi, je n'ai pas suivi.


----------



## asticotboy (13 Août 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Steeve Guénot Champion olympique en lutte.


 
Et le frangin médaillé de bronze ! (même discipline)


----------



## asticotboy (13 Août 2008)

***** TABLEAU DES MEDAILLES *****
*(11)*​ 


*OR (1)*​ 
Lutte :
- Steeve Guenot (gréco-romaine -66kg)​ 


*ARGENT (7)*​ 
Canoë-kayak :
- Fabien Lefèvre (K1 slalom)​ 
Escrime :
- Fabrice Jeannet (épée individuelle)
- Nicolas Lopez (sabre individuel)​ 
Haltérophilie :
- Vencelas Dabaya (-69kg)​ 
Judo :
- Benjamin Darbelet (-66kg)
- Lucie Decosse (-63kg)​ 
Natation :
- Amaury Leveaux (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Fabien Gilot (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Frédérick Bousquet (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Alain Bernard (relais 4x100 m NL)​ 


*BRONZE (3)*​ 
Lutte :
- Christophe Guenot (gréco-romaine -74kg)​ 
Natation :
- Hugues Duboscq (100 m brasse)​ 
Tir à l'arc :
- Bérengère Schuh (par équipes dames) 
- Sophie Dodemont (par équipes dames) 
- Virginie Arnold (par équipes dames)​


----------



## Alex666 (14 Août 2008)

asticot, ton tableau n'est pas à jour...


Bernard en OR c'est beau


----------



## asticotboy (14 Août 2008)

Effectivement, belle perf du français...

Pour la mise à jour, on va essayer de la faire qu'une fois par jour, on a tellement de médailles que ça change tout le temps... :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pour la mise à jour, on va essayer de la faire qu'une fois par jour, on a tellement de médailles que ça change tout le temps... :rateau:



Ah ? Tiens ? Tu es chinois ?


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Août 2008)

Ne pas oublier le bronze de Dubosc (200m brasse) et de Caranobe (général gymnastique).
Le Judo en berne une fois de plus malheureusement quoiqu'il y a une petite chance de bronze avec Possamaï, mais elle n'a pas l'air très combative ...
Les épreuves extérieures sont reportées, cause grosse pluie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Ne pas oublier le bronze de Dubosc (200m brasse)...



Chier dans une piscine, c'est dégueulasse!!!


----------



## estomak (14 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Chier dans une piscine, c'est dégueulasse!!!



t'aimes quel sport toi? le patinage artistique j'suis sur!


sinon, on est huitieme au total des médailles.
et il reste encore teddy riner!
ça a mal démarré mais on va peut etre finir à une place honorable


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> sinon, on est huitieme au total des médailles.



C'est qui _on_? Ta famille, ta classe, ta colo?


----------



## estomak (14 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est qui _on_? Ta famille, ta classe, ta colo?



La France! môssieur!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> t'aimes quel sport toi?



Aucun... C'est vraiment le truc du siècle pour faire croire au blaireau de base qu'il va pouvoir prolonger sa vie de minable...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> La France! môssieur!



La grosse Île au dessus de la Corse?...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> La France! môssieur!



Et pour les autres?  Ché pas, les Hongrois parlant français et habitant la Wallonie? _Ils_ ont quatre médailles! Comme les Suisses tiens!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La grosse Île au dessus de la Corse?...



  

Bon sinon, il y a un truc à faire ici (apparemment il y en a ici qui n'ont vraiment rien d'autre à foutre !), mais je vous préviens, c'est un gros boulot : le tableau de nos superchampionsquidevaientramenerunemediallemaisquiontgamellés...   :sleep:

Sinon, place aux jeunes (non, je ne développerais pas, je me comprends...) et puis de toute façon, le sport c'est naze... sauf la PétanquePastis et encore, uniquement quand on y joue assis


----------



## estomak (14 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et pour les autres?  Ché pas, les Hongrois parlant français et habitant la Wallonie? _Ils_ ont quatre médailles! Comme les Suisses tiens!



ah oui! c'est juste.
autant pour moi!
c'est vrai qu'il y'à d'autres nations francophones aussi, sur ce site.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)

Oui ; les Allemands parlant Français qui habitent en Romandie...


----------



## estomak (14 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui ; les Allemands parlant Français qui habitent en Romandie...



T'as pas bientôt fini de te la jouer grognon et chauvin?

allez! viens boire un coup avec nous! on va fêter la victoire de alain bernard!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est qui _on_? Ta famille, ta classe, ta colo?


 
Normalement, "on" c'est pour dire "quelqu'un que on sait pas qui c'est"

Genre, "Merde on a rayé ma voiture" (parce que si je savais qui c'est...)

Par exemple, moi, je peux dire "On a gagné une médaille" - parce qu'il y en a eu au moins une de gagné (ça, c'est sûr) et que je ne sais pas par qui.

Celà dit, dans un fil d'amoureux du sport_qu'on_regarde_à_la_télé je suis assez surpris de lire qu'ils ne savent même pas qui les a gagné ces 8 médailles.

Mais bon...
J'ai dû louper un truc.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)

T'as pas fini de te la jouer grognon ?...


----------



## asticotboy (14 Août 2008)

Ah ben revoilà la bestiole !



_edit : enfin les bestioles..._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2008)

Ouais... Et pas la peine de mettre du produit ; ça s'attache plus que la tique... :style:Tu aimes la cuisine du Sud-ouest?...


----------



## asticotboy (14 Août 2008)

***** TABLEAU DES MEDAILLES *****​ 

*(15)*​ 



*OR (2)*​ 
*Lutte :*
- Steeve Guenot (gréco-romaine -66kg)​ 
*Natation :*
- Alain Bernard (100 m nage libre)​ 



*ARGENT (7)*​ 
*Canoë-kayak :*
- Fabien Lefèvre (K1 slalom)​ 
*Escrime :*
- Fabrice Jeannet (épée individuelle)
- Nicolas Lopez (sabre individuel)​ 
*Haltérophilie :*
- Vencelas Dabaya (-69kg)​ 
*Judo :*
- Benjamin Darbelet (-66kg)
- Lucie Decosse (-63kg)​ 
*Natation :*
- Amaury Leveaux (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Fabien Gilot (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Frédérick Bousquet (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Alain Bernard (relais 4x100 m NL)​ 


*BRONZE (6)*​ 
*Lutte :*
- Christophe Guenot (gréco-romaine -74kg)​ 
*Gymnastique :*
- Benoît Caranobe (concours général gym. artistique)​ 
*Judo :*
- Stéphanie Possamaï (-78 kg)​ 
*Natation :*
- Hugues Duboscq (100 m brasse et 200 m brasse)​ 
*Tir à l'arc :*
- Bérengère Schuh (par équipes dames) 
- Sophie Dodemont (par équipes dames) 
- Virginie Arnold (par équipes dames)​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2008)

j'attends avec impatience les résultats de l'athlétisme


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Août 2008)

À toutes fins utiles, le nombre chinois qui auraient pu participer aux Jeux était de 6 millions.


----------



## chuifatigue (14 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> j'attends avec impatience les résultats de l'athlétisme



Huummm j'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas très brillant...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> La France! môssieur!




Ca, ça donne une médaille rouge suisse


----------



## twinworld (14 Août 2008)

en parlant de médailles suisses, je regardais quelles sont les disciplines dans lesquelles des athlètes suisses ont gagné des médailles en 2004. Y a le beachvolley. Mais dans le tableau des disciplines, y a que le volleyball qui est référencé. J'ai vu qu'il a plu aujourd'hui sur les terrains de sable, mais j'ai pas trouvé quelles sont les équipes encore en lice à ce stade de la compétition.


----------



## asticotboy (14 Août 2008)

Tu trouveras peut être quelques infos *ici*


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> en parlant de médailles suisses, je regardais quelles sont les disciplines dans lesquelles des athlètes suisses ont gagné des médailles en 2004. Y a le *beachvolley*. Mais dans le tableau des disciplines, y a que le volleyball qui est référencé. J'ai vu qu'il a plu aujourd'hui sur les terrains de sable, mais j'ai pas trouvé quelles sont les équipes encore *en lice* à ce stade de la compétition.



curieux pour un pays sans mer :mouais:

on dit enlisé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> j'attends avec impatience les résultats de l'athlétisme



 T'es plus motivé pour grimper dans Mme Miss ?...


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> curieux pour un pays sans mer


mais beachvolley, ca veut pas dire du volley dans la mer, ca veut dire du volley sur la plage... ;-) 

ta remarque me rappelle d'ailleurs celle de l'équipe de 100% Euro qui, un soir sur le plateau, avait fait un peu le même genre de réflexion : "Meuh.. en Suisse tu peux pas aller à la plage, parce que y a pas de mer". Mais les mêmes oublient que de juillet à fin août, tous les JT français vantent... Paris Plage !!! ;-P


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2008)

JT 

jeunes teutons? 



(non parce que sincèrement à part faire chier les parisiens, sauf trois couillons qui bronzent en moule bite sur les quais, Paris plage c'est juste du fric inutilement dépensé...)


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Tu trouveras peut être quelques infos *ici*


merci ! c'est bien sympa. Effectivement, il y a quelques info. Mais faut avoir envie de les trouver. Leurs tableaux sont pas super intuitifs. Pas de récapitulatif de la compèt', y pas pas tous les groupes pour la phase éliminatoire... Bon, mais j'ai au moins pu constater que la Suisse n'a apparemment pas passé le match de repêchage. Merci encore.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Août 2008)

Les handballeuses norvégiennes... :love::love::love:


----------



## Zyrol (15 Août 2008)

salut tout le monde,

J'ai enfin une connexion stable depuis Pekin
Forcément déçu pour Tony E. Mais évidement super content pour fabien L. On a bien feté ça. 
Par contre vous avez peut être vu l'échec d'emilie fer en kayak Dame en finale, le clan français a été très déçu, car la médaille était largement à sa portée. 
J'espère que le kayak slalom vous a fait voir de belles images a défaut de plus de médailles. 

Je rentre en france lundi.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Août 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> salut tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai enfin une connexion stable depuis Pekin
> Forcément déçu pour Tony E. Mais évidement super content pour fabien L. On a bien feté ça.
> ...



Ah ! ça oui 

J'avais regardé d'un il distrait à Athènes

Mais là, le bassin semblait vraiment difficile
Avec de redoutables vagues de ressac (ou de contre-courant)
Certaines figures m'ont fait penser au surf
Des cut-back pour retaper dans l'écume
Le même geste ciselé pour épouser l'élément et pour glisser
La même adversité mousseuse
Les mêmes naufrages (avec apnée)


Un très beau sport 

Dommage pour E. Fer et sa porte ratée


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Août 2008)

Ouép, ce que j'ai regardé du parcours... y'a des endroits ou y'a tellement de courant inverses en même temps que pour manoeuvrer, en plus avec le débit d'eau... Ils ont fait fort les chinois 


Aufait, 3eme médaille d'or en épée, relais équipe masculin


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouép, ce que j'ai regardé du parcours... y'a des endroits ou y'a tellement de courant inverses en même temps que pour manoeuvrer, en plus avec le débit d'eau... Ils ont fait fort les chinois



Exact 

Et quand je pense à tous ces kayakistes de mer bedonnants qui viennent me pourrir mes vagues en pagayant deux-trois coups de rames poussifs

Tu les mets dans le bassin de Pékin et ils sont noyés en un mètre


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu les mets dans le bassin de Pékin et ils sont noyés en un mètre



D'un côté... Moi aussi


----------



## asticotboy (15 Août 2008)

***** TABLEAU DES MEDAILLES *****​ 

*(18)*​ 



*OR (3)*​ 
*Escrime :*
- Fabrice Jeannet (épée par équipes)
- Jérôme Jeannet (épée par équipes)
- Ulrich Robeiri (épée par équipes)​ 
*Lutte :*
- Steeve Guenot (gréco-romaine -66kg)​ 
*Natation :*
- Alain Bernard (100 m nage libre)​ 



*ARGENT (8)*​ 
*Canoë-kayak :*
- Fabien Lefèvre (K1 slalom)​ 
*Escrime :*
- Fabrice Jeannet (épée individuelle)
- Nicolas Lopez (sabre individuel)​ 
*Haltérophilie :*
- Vencelas Dabaya (-69kg)​ 
*Judo :*
- Benjamin Darbelet (-66kg)
- Lucie Decosse (-63kg)​ 
*Natation :*
- Amaury Leveaux (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Fabien Gilot (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Frédérick Bousquet (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Alain Bernard (relais 4x100 m NL)​ 
*Cyclisme :*
- Grégory Baugé (vitesse par équipes)
- Kévin Sireau (vitesse par équipes)
- Arnaud Tournant (vitesse par équipes)​ 



*BRONZE (7)*​ 
*Lutte :*
- Christophe Guenot (gréco-romaine -74kg)​ 
*Gymnastique :*
- Benoît Caranobe (concours général gym. artistique)​ 
*Judo :*
- Stéphanie Possamaï (-78 kg)
- Teddy Riner (+100 kg)​ 
*Natation :*
- Hugues Duboscq (100 m brasse et 200 m brasse)​ 
*Tir à l'arc :*
- Bérengère Schuh (par équipes dames) 
- Sophie Dodemont (par équipes dames)  
- Virginie Arnold (par équipes dames)​


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Août 2008)

On va pouvoir ajouter l'Aviron : bronze pour le 4 sans barreur Homme ; bronze en 50 M nage libre homme ; argent en 50 m nage libre homme ; bronze en tir skeet homme.

Et peut être la récupération de la médaille de bronze posée à terre par le luteur en 84 kg suédois qui avait battu le français en finale de tableau pour le bronze.

Nan, finalement pas de médaille pour le luteur français, elle reste par terre.


----------



## stephane6646 (16 Août 2008)

j'aimerais avoir votre avis:
Phelps a gagné 7 médailles d'or, a égalisé le record de Spitz en 72, et peut remporter une 8ème médaille demain, et donc inscrire un record absolu... C'est énorme!!
Pourtant... ça ne me fait rien, ça ne m'émeut pas... Je ne me dis pas "ouah, c'est incroyable"... Et j'essaye de comprendre et je me sens comme blasé, absolument pas surpris... J'ai une sensation de "trop", "c'est beaucoup trop", comme lorsque Lance Armstrong gagnait un énième tour de france... et au final, je m'en fous de ces 7 ou 8 médailles en or...
Ce n'est pas une question de chauvinisme: j'etais content pour Bernard mais tout autant impressionné par Sullivan et ses deux records du monde... je suis impressionné par le japonais champion de la brasse et tres heureux pour Dubosc... J'adorais VDH (le champion hollandais) et Ian Thorpe (qui a pris sa retraite)... Mais là, les victoires de Phelps me donnent un goût de "beaucoup trop"... Est-ce que l'habitude d'exploits annoncés tue l'exploit et le plaisir de le voir?
Alors si d'autres ressentent ou pas la même chose, pouvez-vous me dire pourquoi...


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2008)

... à rien d'une médaille d'or en tennis double masculin. Forza !


----------



## estomak (16 Août 2008)

Record du monde du 100 metre explosé!
mais j'ai de gros doutes, sur la qualité du coureur. 
Tellement facile...


----------



## estomak (16 Août 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> j'aimerais avoir votre avis:
> Phelps a gagné 7 médailles d'or, a égalisé le record de Spitz en 72, et peut remporter une 8ème médaille demain, et donc inscrire un record absolu... C'est énorme!!
> Pourtant... ça ne me fait rien, ça ne m'émeut pas... Je ne me dis pas "ouah, c'est incroyable"... Et j'essaye de comprendre et je me sens comme blasé, absolument pas surpris... J'ai une sensation de "trop", "c'est beaucoup trop", comme lorsque Lance Armstrong gagnait un énième tour de france... et au final, je m'en fous de ces 7 ou 8 médailles en or...
> Ce n'est pas une question de chauvinisme: j'etais content pour Bernard mais tout autant impressionné par Sullivan et ses deux records du monde... je suis impressionné par le japonais champion de la brasse et tres heureux pour Dubosc... J'adorais VDH (le champion hollandais) et Ian Thorpe (qui a pris sa retraite)... Mais là, les victoires de Phelps me donnent un goût de "beaucoup trop"... Est-ce que l'habitude d'exploits annoncés tue l'exploit et le plaisir de le voir?
> Alors si d'autres ressentent ou pas la même chose, pouvez-vous me dire pourquoi...



moi aussi.
disons que je ne crois pas qu'on puisse etre un athlete du tres tres haut niveau sans avoir recours a des produits dopants.


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> ... Mais là, les victoires de Phelps me donnent un goût de "beaucoup trop"..


Usein Bolt vient de gagner la finale du 100 m. Il a mis 4 m. à son premier poursuivant. Je suis suspicieux et je n'ai pas du tout été transporté par cette victoire. De manière générale, pour des sports tels que le cyclisme, la natation, l'athlétisme, l'haltérophilie j'ai de plus en plus de mal à vivre les événements dans l'instant. La difficulté de se laisser prendre par la compétition en cours, sans arrière pensée, joue à mon avis beaucoup sur l'intensité de l'émotion.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> moi aussi.
> disons que je ne crois pas qu'on puisse etre un athlete du tres tres haut niveau sans avoir recours a des produits dopants.




Tiens, ça me fait marrer ; 
Il y'a des gens qui sont exceptionnels dans leur domaine ; certains c'est les maths, d'autre la musique, d'autre les performances physiques... On accuse pas les grands scientifiques de dopage, on fait "ouah, ils sont tarés!" ; Evidemment, y'a plein de sportifs de haut niveau qui sont dopés ; mais ça m'étonnerait que tous le soit, y'a une grande part de jalousie dans tes propos, la plupart de gens préfèrent rejeter ce qu'ils comprennent pas


----------



## estomak (16 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens, ça me fait marrer ;
> Il y'a des gens qui sont exceptionnels dans leur domaine ; certains c'est les maths, d'autre la musique, d'autre les performances physiques... On accuse pas les grands scientifiques de dopage, on fait "ouah, ils sont tarés!" ; Evidemment, y'a plein de sportifs de haut niveau qui sont dopés ; mais ça m'étonnerait que tous le soit, y'a une grande part de jalousie dans tes propos, la plupart de gens préfèrent rejeter ce qu'ils comprennent pas



Et chez toi une grand part de naiveté, _positivement._
c'est vrai que carl lewis, lance armstrong, marion jones encore recemment ne se sont jamais dopés.
c'est vrai que les performances physiques du corps humain sont exponentielles et qu'il est tout à fait normal de voir un coureur mettre 4 metres à ses concurrents dans un 100 metres et bruler le record du monde en donnant l'impression qu'il aurait pu encore faire mieux si il n'avait pas ralenti et freiné sa course dans les derniers metres.
c'est vrai que l'état du sport de haut niveau ne nous pousse pas à etre naturellement sceptiques.

Merci pour la petite leçon de morale: ' _y'a une grande part de jalousie dans tes propos, la plupart de gens préfèrent rejeter ce qu'ils comprennent pas '._
En effet, c'est tres pertinent appliqué au problème du dopage. Heureux les simples d'esprits....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Et chez toi une grand part de naiveté, _positivement._



Celle là je la garde


----------



## estcethomas (16 Août 2008)

salut tout le monde,
en faite moi je pratique un sport dont tout le monde se fou royalement en France mais bon moi j'aime sa et je vie en France!:rateau: il s'agit du water-polo!:rateau:

Et même si la France n'est pas assez bonne pour se qualifier, le water-polo et quand même reconnue comme discipline olympique alors j'arrive assez facilement à trouver les resultats des matchs (qui se passent généralement entre 4H et 10H du matin en France!:sleep mais je n'arrive pas à trouver des rediffusins et je parle même pas des match en direct! (même si j'en demande pas tant!)

Donc voila ma question est: quelqu'un sait il où je pourrais voir les match de water-polo sur le net ou même à la télé à la limite!


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2008)

sur nbc online. mais faut avoir Windows d'installé. Si vous avez un Mac Intel, et que vous avez vraiment vraiment envie...


----------



## estcethomas (16 Août 2008)

et une licence windows sous la main...


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> mais faut avoir Windows d'installé.





estcethomas a dit:


> et une licence windows sous la main...


oui, s'il est installé, pour moi ça implique qu'on a une licence... sous la main ou ailleurs.


----------



## estcethomas (16 Août 2008)

ah oui j'avais cru lire "mais faut installer windows"...m'enfin bref c'est pas bien important!


----------



## stephane6646 (16 Août 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses... La finale du 100m était "incroyable"... je retiendrai deux choses: Powell qui regarde le futur vainqueur faire son show avant le départ et donc qui est déjà battu avant de courir... et puis la facilité avec laquelle le vainqueur (je n'arrive pas à retenir le nom) l'a emporté sur ses concurrents, les laissant loin derrière lui...
En 1988, Ben Johnson descendait sous les 10" et regardait, le doigt bien levé, avec dédain ses concurrents et surtout Carl Léwis... c'est étrange mais ce soir, j'y ai repensé...Meme si le nouveau champion olympique est plus sympa que Ben Johson... 
Je veux bien croire à l'évolution, au travail, à l'affinage des techniques et au talent... oui je veux bien y croire... Je veux bien croire que ce champion a réalisé 9"62 parce qu'il a bossé comme un dingue et parce que la nature lui a donné un don et une morphologie exceptionnels...
Ce soir, j'ai envie de me dire "ouah c'est historique! je vis un moment incroyable!"... et pourtant, je n'y arrive pas... 
Je vous avouerai que j'ai apprécié la compet de tennis: la défaite de Blake hier contre Gonzales manquant de fair-play sur un point litigieux à un moment crucial du dernier set, a donné une vraie dramaturgie au match... LLodra-Clément se sont bien battus en demi et pour la medaille de bronze; ils n'ont pas eu la chance suffisante; mais j'ai apprécié leur combativité, surtout en demi dans un match qui dura 4h30...
Voilà... bonne suite pour les jeux...


----------



## Craquounette (16 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> "Meuh.. en Suisse tu peux pas aller à la plage, parce que y a pas de mer"...



On a pas de mer effectivement mais on a une marine 

Et il y a des lacs qui eux... ont des plages


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

De toutes façons, si ils sont tous doppés, ça resterait quand même une performance ; tu me doppes à fond, au bout de 10 ans d'entraînement j'descends pas en dessous de 20secondes au 100mètres


----------



## estcethomas (16 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> De toutes façons, si ils sont tous doppés, ça resterait quand même une performance ; tu me doppes à fond, au bout de 10 ans d'entraînement j'descends pas en dessous de 20secondes au 100mètres



quel exploit!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

Quand j'dit moi, j'penses pas du tout être le seul 
Et 20s/100m, c'est juste un ordre de grandeur, une image quoi


----------



## estcethomas (16 Août 2008)

je sais bien c'était juste une p'tite blagounette pour célébrer mon humeur festive!
ok je sort!:rateau:


----------



## estomak (16 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> De toutes façons, si ils sont tous doppés, ça resterait quand même une performance ; tu me doppes à fond, au bout de 10 ans d'entraînement j'descends pas en dessous de 20secondes au 100mètres



ca c'est l'argument des pro-dopages, dire que finalement, y'a égalisation par le dopage. En gros circulez y'a rien à voir.
Pourtant contrairement à ce que tu dis, avec le dopage, on peut faire d'un mec moyen, un cheval de course (ben johnson, riis dans le cyclisme) , et personne n'a dit qu'il étaient tous dopés.
Donc forcément les mecs cleans sont lésés.
c'est contraire à l'esprit olympique, à l'esprit du sport.


----------



## estomak (16 Août 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses... La finale du 100m était "incroyable"... je retiendrai deux choses: Powell qui regarde le futur vainqueur faire son show avant le départ et donc qui est déjà battu avant de courir... et puis la facilité avec laquelle le vainqueur (je n'arrive pas à retenir le nom) l'a emporté sur ses concurrents, les laissant loin derrière lui...
> En 1988, Ben Johnson descendait sous les 10" et regardait, le doigt bien levé, avec dédain ses concurrents et surtout Carl Léwis... c'est étrange mais ce soir, j'y ai repensé...Meme si le nouveau champion olympique est plus sympa que Ben Johson...
> Je veux bien croire à l'évolution, au travail, à l'affinage des techniques et au talent... oui je veux bien y croire... Je veux bien croire que ce champion a réalisé 9"62 parce qu'il a bossé comme un dingue et parce que la nature lui a donné un don et une morphologie exceptionnels...
> Ce soir, j'ai envie de me dire "ouah c'est historique! je vis un moment incroyable!"... et pourtant, je n'y arrive pas...



c'est marrant, j'ai pas vécu la course de johnson, mais je l'ai revue recemment dans une rétro et j'ai pensé la meme chose que toi.
je l'ai trouvé arrogant après sa victoire.


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Août 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> j'aimerais avoir votre avis:
> Phelps a gagné 7 médailles d'or, a égalisé le record de Spitz en 72, et peut remporter une 8ème médaille demain, et donc inscrire un record absolu... C'est énorme!!
> Pourtant... ça ne me fait rien, ça ne m'émeut pas... Je ne me dis pas "ouah, c'est incroyable"... Et j'essaye de comprendre et je me sens comme blasé, absolument pas surpris... J'ai une sensation de "trop", "c'est beaucoup trop", comme lorsque Lance Armstrong gagnait un énième tour de france... et au final, je m'en fous de ces 7 ou 8 médailles en or...
> Ce n'est pas une question de chauvinisme: j'etais content pour Bernard mais tout autant impressionné par Sullivan et ses deux records du monde... je suis impressionné par le japonais champion de la brasse et tres heureux pour Dubosc... J'adorais VDH (le champion hollandais) et Ian Thorpe (qui a pris sa retraite)... Mais là, les victoires de Phelps me donnent un goût de "beaucoup trop"... Est-ce que l'habitude d'exploits annoncés tue l'exploit et le plaisir de le voir?
> Alors si d'autres ressentent ou pas la même chose, pouvez-vous me dire pourquoi...



Je ressens (comme on dit aujourd'hui. :hein: Malheur, il faudrait que tu trouves une autre expression) la même chose
Phelps est une machine à gagner
L'âme lui manque
En natation, si tu n'as pas d'âme, tu n'as rien
Phelps a une fausse âme
Il ne glisse pas
Il gagne uniquement sur les virages et les coulées
Il n'est pas animé
Sullivan glisse
Il sait
Ce qu'est la durée


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Août 2008)

j'ai un souci avec le cent metres .. quand j'etais plus petit ... il ya vait carl lewis.. 
puis vint ben johnson ... 
extraterrestre sous les 9'80 .. mais .... DOPÉ!

puis il ya quelques mois j'apprends que lewis aussi n'etait pas toujours sans petits produits ... 

et depuis quelques mois le cent metres est sous les 9'80 puis sous les 9'70 etc .. que penser ..? avec le vainqueur qui coupe l'effort minimum dix metres avant la ligne ... :mouais:

je ne sais .. belle course toute fois ..

phelps bah .. joli record .. contentons nous d'etre enthousiastes comme des gamins .. ou alors cherchons une " vérité" plus " adulte" quitte à perdre du plaisir ..? j'avoue ne pas savoir .. 

en fait, j'ai regardé la course , j'ai trouvé la victoire et le record sympa 
et meme si je m'interroge .. apres tout, tout cela n'est qu'un spectacle!


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Août 2008)

coté francais , je suis épaté par le nombre de medailles qui tombent en ce moment .. le score remonte alors qu'il avait mal commencé .. on va peut etre finir à trente ! ce sera mission accomplie , allez , un petit allez les bleus !


----------



## estcethomas (16 Août 2008)

oui et non parce que étant nageur depuis mon plus jeune age (je me suis maintenant tourné vers le water-polo pour différentes raisons) je trouve ce mec juste énorme et il m'impressionne à chaque fois qu'il nage!!! Ce mec a une puissance impressionnante je trouve quand on voit le retard qu'il a et qu'en quelques mouvements il le rattrape! Alors biensur je n'ai que 17ans donc j'ai pas connut beaucoup de JO mis à part Athène mais quand même!


----------



## twinworld (16 Août 2008)

les français pourraient finir aussi bien classés qu'il y a 4 ans avec moins de médailles. Avant que les jeux ne commencent, j'avais vu sur le plateau de Stade 2 un petit sondage auprès de quelques sportifs présents, de Galthié et de Bachelot. La ministre en voulait un peu plus de 35. Pis d'autres étaient un peu moins optimistes. Mais dans les explications qu'ils avaient données pour revoir la moisson totale à la baisse, aucune n'évoquait la dispersion des médailles parmi les nations. Avec la montée en force de la Chine, et le nombre total de médailles restant à peu près le même, il y en a forcément moins à distribuer aux autres ;-))


----------



## F118I4 (16 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'ai un souci avec le cent metres .. quand j'etais plus petit ... il ya vait carl lewis..
> puis vint ben johnson ...
> extraterrestre sous les 9'80 .. mais .... DOPÉ!
> 
> ...



Oui tu as raison de t' interroger sur les différentes perfs en tout cas BOLT ainsi que Phelps sont des sportifs plutôt longilignes (pas des monstres de muscles) c' est esthétique à voir et en plus on a moins l' impression de puissances donc on se dit qu' ils sont des sportifs clean après perso je pense vraiment qu' ils ont pris quelques produits interdits...
Je ne veux pas dire que tous les sportifs de haut niveau sont dopés mais il y en a ...c' est une certitude ça n' enlève rien à leurs qualités physiques et mentales ce sont quand même des forces de la nature ces gars , le seul problème c' est qu' ils ont besoin des produits soit pour les mettre en confiances soit pour dépasser leurs limites.

Tout le monde sait que la ventoline est bcp utilisé chez les nageurs comme chez d' autres d' ailleurs Alain Bernard est asthmatique donc il a le droit d' en prendre après c' est quand même bizarre de voir autant d' asthmatique qui font du sport de haut niveau  perso je suis asthmatique et je galère vraiment quand je fais du cardio (2h par semaine) je n' arrive plus à respiré c' est vraiment gênant si ils étaient vraiment tous asthmatiques ça se verrait....
Tous le monde sait que la creatine est devenu banal aux USA et ça commence à ce généralisé dans tout les pays ainsi que la France.
Les contrôles anti dopage inopinés sont pas assez fréquent si on veut des jeux clean.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> c' est quand même bizarre de voir autant d' asthmatique qui font du sport de haut niveau



Vu les doses de chlore qu'ils respirent, est-ce vraiment si étonnant ?


----------



## F118I4 (16 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vu les doses de chlore qu'ils respirent, est-ce vraiment si étonnant ?


Oui pour les nageurs mais j' ai bien écrit les sportifs de haut niveau (en règle général) 

"En 1994 aux J.O. de Lillehammer, 82% de tous les médaillés en ski de fond étaient présumés asthmatiques. Deux ans plus tard, à Atlanta, le Comité olympique américain a distribué un questionnaire à 700 athlètes. Les réponses révélaient que 117 d&#8217;entre eux (16%) souffraient d&#8217;asthme, les plus touchés étant les cyclistes avec une proportion de 50%."


----------



## asticotboy (17 Août 2008)

***** TABLEAU DES MEDAILLES (FR) *****​ 

*(22)*​ 



*OR (3)*​ 
*Escrime :*
- Fabrice Jeannet (épée par équipes)
- Jérôme Jeannet (épée par équipes)
- Ulrich Robeiri (épée par équipes)​ 
*Lutte :*
- Steeve Guenot (gréco-romaine -66kg)​ 
*Natation :*
- Alain Bernard (100 m nage libre)​ 



*ARGENT (9)*​ 
*Canoë-kayak :*
- Fabien Lefèvre (K1 slalom)​ 
*Escrime :*
- Fabrice Jeannet (épée individuelle)
- Nicolas Lopez (sabre individuel)​ 
*Haltérophilie :*
- Vencelas Dabaya (-69kg)​ 
*Judo :*
- Benjamin Darbelet (-66kg)
- Lucie Decosse (-63kg)​ 
*Natation :*
- Amaury Leveaux (50 m nage libre)
- Amaury Leveaux (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Fabien Gilot (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Frédérick Bousquet (relais 4x100 m NL)
- Alain Bernard (relais 4x100 m NL)​ 
*Cyclisme :*
- Grégory Baugé (vitesse par équipes)
- Kévin Sireau (vitesse par équipes)
- Arnaud Tournant (vitesse par équipes)​ 



*BRONZE (10)*​ 
*Lutte :*
- Christophe Guenot (gréco-romaine -74kg)​ 
*Gymnastique :*
- Benoît Caranobe (concours général gym. artistique)​ 
*Judo :*
- Stéphanie Possamaï (-78 kg)
- Teddy Riner (+100 kg)​ 
*Natation :*
- Hugues Duboscq (100 m brasse et 200 m brasse)
- Alain Bernard (50 m nage libre)

*Tir : *
- *Anthony Terra*s (skeet)​ 
*Tir à l'arc :*
- Bérengère Schuh (par équipes dames) 
- Sophie Dodemont (par équipes dames)  
- Virginie Arnold (par équipes dames)​


----------



## stephane6646 (17 Août 2008)

bravo pour vos développements, ils sont très intéressants et j'apprécie Ce matin Spitz disait que son record n'avait rien à voir avec celui de Phelps car ils n'avaient pas nagé pour les mêmes courses.
Bon, les jeux continuent encore...
Un moment sympa: la joie de Federer remportant la médaille d'or en double avec Wawrinka: bravo la suisse!!


----------



## estomak (17 Août 2008)

pour faire un aparté sur Bolt, on peut dire que sa performance en laisse plus d'un perplexe. Beaucoup, beaucoup s'interrogent sur sa super performance.
On apprend qu'il a même couru le 100 metres, avec laçet un défait.
On peut pas l'accuser sans savoir, mais on peut être au moins, très sceptique.


----------



## Alex666 (17 Août 2008)

JO en un mot,

SCEPTICISME


----------



## Philippe (17 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> *OR (3)*​
> *Escrime :*
> - Fabrice Jeannet (épée par équipes)
> - Jérôme Jeannet (épée par équipes)
> - Ulrich Robeiri (épée par équipes)[/CENTER



Il me semble avoir vu, lors de la remise des médailles, qu'un des épéistes français (pourtant membre de l'équipe ?) n'avait pas reçu de médaille, qqun sait pourquoi ?



Sinon du côté des Belges, tout le monde ici attend le match Belgique - Nigéria (foot, H) qui, s'il est remporté par les Diablotins, conduirait la Belgique... en finale, probablement contre l'Argentine. Ce qui signifierait au minimum (et au maximum aussi  sans doute) une médaille d'argent pour la Belgique ! en foot... ce serait pas mal :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

Philippe a dit:


> Il me semble avoir vu, lors de la remise des médailles, qu'un des épéistes français (pourtant membre de l'équipe ?) n'avait pas reçu de médaille, qqun sait pourquoi ?



Et cela vient de se reproduire avec l'équipe de Sabre.
Alors, c'est tout simplement la règle internationale même si elle est très c**** 

En escrime, toutes disciplines confondues, seuls les escrimeurs ayant tirés lors de la finale peuvent recevoir la médaille.

C'est pourquoi, il est pas rare qu'un tireur se blesse plus ou moins par hasard lors de la final ou la demi pour laisser passer le 4ème (le remplaçant).


----------



## Philippe (17 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> En escrime, toutes disciplines confondues, seuls les escrimeurs ayant tirés lors de la finale peuvent recevoir la médaille.



Ah ok, je l'ignorais, merci de l'info 

C'est en effet plutôt injuste... 

Celui qui n'a pas tiré en finale est condamné à tirer... la tête :hein: (ce qui peut se comprendre... )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2008)

Moi j'ai adoré les résultats du sprint masculin et féminin... sont vraiment fort (et sympathique) ces Jamaïquains. (en plus ils ont mis minable les ricains  ...), maintenant de là à dire qu'ils utilisent des substances illicites...

Ganja Powaaaaaaaaaa... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## estcethomas (18 Août 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Moi j'ai adoré les résultats du sprint masculin et féminin...



moi j'ai adoré l'arrivé de la final du 100m messieurs le jamaïquain qui commence à se réjouir au bout de 80m après avoir mit 5m dans la vue à tout ses concurrents!!!:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

Béééh.... Le bédo c'est pas considéré comme un doppant


----------



## estcethomas (18 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Béééh.... Le bédo c'est pas considéré comme un doppant



en écoutant du bob marley!


----------



## usurp (18 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Béééh.... Le bédo c'est pas considéré comme un doppant



Si, je crois. Le Cana fait parti des substances considérées comme dopantes de part son action "anti-stress"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

De toutes façons j'aurais jamais eu le niveau pour le sport professionnel...


----------



## usurp (18 Août 2008)

On espérait Bouabdellah "bob" Tahri au 3000m steeple, mais c'est Mahiedine Mekhissi, à la surprise générale, qui décroche une médaille d'argent.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

Isinbaeva... :love::love::love:


----------



## usurp (18 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Isinbaeva... :love::love::love:



Record du monde !!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

Oué, y'a ça aussi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oué, y'a ça aussi...



Et le fait que tu serais bien allé voir sous la couette ce qu'elle y fabriquait !   :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Août 2008)

C'est vrai qu'elle est magnifique cette Athlète:love:, et puis riche avec cela, imaginez 1 millions d'usd par record du monde battu, pas étonnant qu'elle y va centimètre par centimètre comme le faisait Bubka, sans compter les contrats de pub, sponsors etc...



​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

D'un côté elle à le même entraineur que lui, il a du lui apprendre les meilleurs moyen de se faire du fric...


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et le fait que tu serais bien allé voir sous la couette ce qu'elle y fabriquait !   :love:



Sonder les profondeurs est la meilleure façon d'atteindre les sommets


----------



## asticotboy (19 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Sonder les profondeurs est la meilleure façon d'atteindre les sommets



Serait-ce un façon de nous expliquer que dans 4 ans, manaudou sera championne olympique ?

... ou rocco sifredi ?


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Serait-ce un façon de nous expliquer que dans 4 ans, manaudou sera championne olympique ?
> 
> ... ou rocco sifredi ?



Non. Je pensais à l'allégorie de la Caverne et à l'ascension dialectique de l'âme vers le monde intelligible (Platon, _République_, VII) 

Je voudrais saluer la belle médaille d'argent de Mekhissi sur 3000 M steeple

Pourquoi?

D'abord, parce que le 3000 M steeple est une discipline austère. Bien sûr, si vous vous imaginez un samedi matin, avec votre petite famille, aller faire un 3000 M dans les bois, en sautant des haies fleuries et en franchissant de belles rivières rafraichissantes, accompagné du gazouillis des oiseaux, tout cela est enchanteur, surtout avec la perspective d'un bon pique-nique, fait d'&#339;ufs durs (avec mayonnaise en tube) et saucisson d'âne. Mais rien d'aussi bucolique dans un 3000M steeple de stade. Environnement sinistre, haies lugubres en noir et blanc, rivière sans charme. Et pas de pique-nique, à moins de risquer les dégâts collatéraux du lancer du marteau ou du javelot.

Ensuite, parce que le 3000M steeple est une discipline décourageante. Depuis une bonne dizaine d'années, ce sont en effet les Kényans qui raflent toutes les médailles dans tous les grands rendez-vous internationaux. Certes, ce n'est pas leur faute. Ce sont de très beaux athlètes. Mais courir pour se battre pour la quatrième place avec un Russe et un Qatari (ex-Kényan), ceci n'a rien pour porter à l'enthousiasme

Chapeau donc, Mekhissi


----------



## asticotboy (19 Août 2008)

***** TABLEAU DES MEDAILLES (FR) *****​ 


*(29)*​ 



*OR (4)*​ 
*Escrime :*
- Fabrice Jeannet, Jérôme Jeannet, Ulrich Robeiri (épée par équipes)​ 
*- Nicolas Lopez,* Julien Pillet et Boris Sanson (sabre par équipes)​ 
*Lutte :*
- Steeve Guenot (gréco-romaine -66kg)​ 
*Natation :*
- Alain Bernard (100 m nage libre)​ 



*ARGENT (11)*​ 
*Canoë-kayak :*
- Fabien Lefèvre (K1 slalom)​ 
*Athlétisme :*
- Mahiedine Mekhissi (3.000 m steeple)​ 
*Escrime :*
- Fabrice Jeannet (épée individuelle)​ 
- Nicolas Lopez (sabre individuel)​ 
*Haltérophilie :*
- Vencelas Dabaya (-69kg)​ 
*Judo :*
- Benjamin Darbelet (-66kg)​ 
- Lucie Decosse (-63kg)​ 
*Natation :*
*- Amaury Leveaux* (50 m nage libre)
- Amaury Leveaux, Fabien Gilot, Frédérick Bousquet, Alain Bernard (relais 4x100 m NL)​ 
*Cyclisme :*
- Grégory Baugé, Kévin Sireau, Arnaud Tournant (vitesse par équipes)​ 
*Gymnastique :*
- Thomas Bouhail (saut de cheval)​ 




*BRONZE (14)*​ 
*Lutte :*
- Christophe Guenot (gréco-romaine -74kg)​ 
*Gymnastique :*
- Benoît Caranobe (concours général gym. artistique)​ 
*Judo :*
- Stéphanie Possamaï (-78 kg)​ 
- Teddy Riner (+100 kg)​ 
*Natation :*
- Hugues Duboscq (100 m brasse et 200 m brasse)
*- Alain Bernard* (50 m nage libre)​ 
*Tir : *
- *Anthony Terras* (skeet)​ 
*Tir à l'arc :*
- Bérengère Schuh, Sophie Dodemont, Virginie Arnold (par équipes dames)​ 
*Voile : *
- Nicolas Charbonnier et Olivier Bausset (470)​ 
- Guillaume Florent (finn)​ 
*Aviron :*
*- Jonathan Coeffic, Pierre-Jean Peltier, Julien Bahain, Cédric Berrest* (4 de couple)​ 
*- Julien Despres, Benjamin Rondeau, Germain Chardin, Dorian Mortelette* (4 de pointe)​ 
*Cyclisme :*
-* Mickael Bourgain* (piste)​


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2008)

Mais...

... il n'est pas dans la liste !!!

Que fait donc Zidane ?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2008)

Je suis vraiment désolé pour Liu Xiang et son entraineur...
C'est vraiment con ce qui lui arrive, con et malchanceux.

Mais bon, les USA sont large en tête et la France...bah ça va, pour le moment.


----------



## asticotboy (19 Août 2008)

On va peut être les avoir, les 40 à nanard !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

En tout cas, l'arbitrage France/Russie au handball féminin... Des exclusions et des buts refusés on sait pas pourquoi à la France, et les fautes russes sont pas tout le temps sifflées :mouais:

Le pire c'est quand même le but refusé à 30 secondes de la fin qui aurait fait gagné la France, et la hop' encore des prolongations... :mouais:


----------



## estomak (19 Août 2008)

@ dark-tintin , ca n'excuse pas les remarques limite raciste, d'un commentateur.
Cette chinoise...avec un ton de mépris, n'a t'il césser de répéter.

Ahurissant cette atttitude.
on dit cet arbitre. on définit par un arbitre par son origine.

sinon, l'équipe aurait parlé d'un athlète français qui se serait dopé? personne n'est au courant?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

Tiens ? J'ai pas eu l'impression de défendre le commentateur :mouais:

Puis, il l'a dit une fois, et j'crois que le mot qu'il avait commencé à dire était pas forcément mieux 
J'pense qu'il méprisait plus l'arbitre pour son incompétence que parce qu'elle était chinoise


----------



## estomak (19 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens ? J'ai pas eu l'impression de défendre le commentateur :mouais:
> 
> Puis, il l'a dit une fois, et j'crois que le mot qu'il avait commencé à dire était pas forcément mieux
> J'pense qu'il méprisait plus l'arbitre pour son incompétence que parce qu'elle était chinoise



1.il l'a dit plusieurs fois, puisque je l'ai remarqué et que ça m'a gêné. On aurait cru du Thierry Roland avec les arbitres africains. 
2. j'ai pas dit que tu avais dit que...ou que tu défendais ces pitoyables commentaires. je rajoutais juste mon impression à moi, sur ce match , à ce que tu as dit. merci de bien lire attentivement ce que les gens écrivent.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> 1.il l'a dit plusieurs fois, puisque je l'ai remarqué et que ça m'a gêné. On aurait cru du Thierry Roland avec les arbitres africains.



Dommage que tu n'aies pas entendu, aussi, que ce qui a été dit plusieurs fois à savoir que ce n'était pas l'honnêteté des arbitres qui était remise en cause mais leur compétence ! Merci de bien écouter tout ce que les gens disent


----------



## estomak (19 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dommage que tu n'aies pas entendu, aussi, que ce qui a été dit plusieurs fois à savoir que ce n'était pas l'honnêteté des arbitres qui était remise en cause mais leur compétence ! Merci de bien écouter tout ce que les gens disent



ca merci, j'ai bien entendu. Merci de bien lire ce que j'ai écrit.
Mais on parle pas d'un mauvais arbitre en disant cette chinoise par ci, cette chinoise par là avec des intonations de voix qui ont des relents de thierry roland. On dit : "un mauvais arbitre". On dit  pas: "cette chinoise, ces chinoises' avec mépris.
je pense que si l'arbitre avait été africain, on se poserait même pas la question.
En tout cas, moi ca m'a choqué, et ça a choqué beaucoup de gens qui ont suivi ce match aupres de moi.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

Oui le commentateur aurait pas du dire ça, vu comment ça peut s'interpréter ; mais j'suis sûr que c'était le méprit pour l'arbitre, pas pour sa nationalité ; le mec est outré, il se controle à peine, il dit des mots que les biens pensants prennent pour du racisme ou des conneries du genre ; à lui de se contrôler, et aux biens-pensants d'arrêter leurs conneries hypocrites


----------



## estomak (19 Août 2008)

_L'équipe_ aurait parlé de suspicions de dopage sur un athlète français. j'ai vaguement cru entendre ça à la télé, d'ou le conditionnel. Personne peut dire si j'ai mal entendu ou pas? impossible de retrouver l'infos sur le net.
edit : il s'agirait de Mahiedine Mekhissi. l'équipe parlerait de victoire stupéfiante.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

Par contre, rien entendu sur du dopage dans l'équipe de france de handball  :mouais:


----------



## asticotboy (19 Août 2008)

En parlant de sport, j'ai pas eu d'écho sur cette histoire de dopage non plus.


----------



## estomak (19 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> En parlant de sport, j'ai pas eu d'écho sur cette histoire de dopage non plus.



Il s'agirait de Mahiedine Mekhissi. l'équipe aurait pondu un article l'incriminant, au motif que sa victoire serait stupéfiante et sa progression 'douteuse'. j'ai entendu ça sur France 2.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

:mouais: 

Ils font un article comme ça juste parce qu'il avait dit "j'les aurais" et qu'il les a eu ? :mouais: 
J'espère (pas ?) qu'ils ont des preuves pour justifier :mouais:


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> _L'équipe_ aurait parlé de suspicions de dopage sur un athlète français. j'ai *vaguement *cru entendre ça à la télé, d'ou le *conditionnel*. Personne peut dire si j'ai mal entendu ou pas? *impossible* de retrouver l'infos sur le net.
> edit : il s'agirait de Mahiedine Mekhissi. l'équipe parlerait de *victoire* stupéfiante.



Avant d'incriminer vaguement et au conditionnel un athlète, il faudrait que tu vérifies rigoureusement et sérieusement tes sources :mouais:

Et tu serais bien inspiré de tourner 40 fois ta souris dans ta bouche avant de poster

Au passage, Mekhissi n'a pas remporté de victoire (stupéfiante), mais seulement une médaille d'argent 

Non mais


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

Ben, c'est l'équipe qui incrimine Mekhissi


----------



## Zyrol (19 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben, c'est l'équipe qui incrimine Mekhissi



et après on ose appeler ça des journalistes sportifs....

Qu'ils avancent leurs preuves, on verra après... en entendant, je ne vois même pas pourquoi on en parle.


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2008)

Youpi !
On va enfin gagner le centimètre haies...


----------



## stephane6646 (20 Août 2008)

je viens d'assister au triomphe de Bolt sur 200m... je vous avoue que je suis dubitatif! il gagne plus que largement, les autres coureurs ont l'air claqué et lui est cool :mouais: idem pour sa compatriote sur 400m haie, fraiche à l'arrivée alors que les deux suivantes sont essoufflées...:mouais:
et puis cette facilité pour gagner loin devant les autres... ça m'impressionne...
Ben johnson gagnait avec sa facilité, marion jones aussi... ça battait des records et c'était sous cachetons... Pourquoi les coureurs jamaïcains seraient propres?
je pense que je vais arrêter de regarder l'athlétisme  ça m'évitera de me poser des questions...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2008)

J'sais pas, c'est clair que les performances laissent à supposer, mais Bolt est beaucoup plus fin que les autres dopés j'trouve... Ca doit être des nouvelles drogues


----------



## estomak (20 Août 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> je viens d'assister au triomphe de Bolt sur 200m... je vous avoue que je suis dubitatif! il gagne plus que largement, les autres coureurs ont l'air claqué et lui est cool :mouais: idem pour sa compatriote sur 400m haie, fraiche à l'arrivée alors que les deux suivantes sont essoufflées...:mouais:
> et puis cette facilité pour gagner loin devant les autres... ça m'impressionne...
> Ben johnson gagnait avec sa facilité, marion jones aussi... ça battait des records et c'était sous cachetons... Pourquoi les coureurs jamaïcains seraient propres?
> je pense que je vais arrêter de regarder l'athlétisme  ça m'évitera de me poser des questions...


c'est vrai qu'il a l'arrogance des dopés (voir le coureur du tour de france, qui prétendait égaler pantani...et qui s'est fait chopé, non pas par un contrôle, mais après une suite de controle, autant dire , un acharnement louable de la part des instances du TDF.
ce qui est étonnant, c'est que l'on assiste a des équipes nations qui cassent la baraque dans certains sports désormais, L'espagne, avec de forts soupçons sur nadal, le football, la jamaique qui empoche tous les records en athlé...
Depuis l'étouffement politique de l'affaire 'puerto', je suis comme toi,. je me fait plus d'illusions sur le sport de haut niveau.
je regarde ça comme un spectacle, pas comme un sport.
Petite précision, les dopés ont toujours une longueur d'avance sur les controles. c'est du moins ce que disent tous les spécialistes.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> les dopés ont toujours une longueur d'avance sur les controles.



Il faudrait doper les contrôleurs.
Ça leur permettrait de ne plus se faire semer par les dopés qui courent plus vite qu'eux.
Et puis, ça te leur filerait de l'empathie envers ces pauvres drogués à l'insu de leur plein gré parce que si tu le fais pas t'as pas les résultats et tu finis sous les ponts, alcoolique et même les reporters de radio-trifouillis-les-oies en ont rien à fout' de ta gueule.


----------



## estomak (20 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il faudrait doper les contrôleurs.
> Ça leur permettrait de ne plus se faire semer par les dopés qui courent plus vite qu'eux.
> Et puis, ça te leur filerait de l'empathie envers ces pauvres drogués à l'insu de leur plein gré parce que si tu le fais pas t'as pas les résultats et tu finis sous les ponts, alcoolique et même les reporters de radio-trifouillis-les-oies en ont rien à fout' de ta gueule.



tu sais, le systeme est tellement cynique qu'il vaut mieux, pour la compassion médiatique, avoir été un ancien dopé rnotoire qu'un sportif anti-dopage. Regarde la reconversion de virenque, jalabert....et par contre, ce coureur cycliste qui était la tete de pont de l'anti-dopage, tout le monde a oublié son nom.
c'est malheureusement la triste réalité.


----------



## stephane6646 (20 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> tu sais, le systeme est tellement cynique qu'il vaut mieux, pour la compassion médiatique, avoir été un ancien dopé rnotoire qu'un sportif anti-dopage. Regarde la reconversion de virenque, jalabert....et par contre, ce coureur cycliste qui était la tete de pont de l'anti-dopage, tout le monde a oublié son nom.
> c'est malheureusement la triste réalité.




Et oui, on l'a oublié ce gars  
Montiel (chroniqueur officiel de l'athlétisme sur France 2) vient de rappeler que Bolt avait été maintes fois contrôlé et que depuis qu'il a 15 ans et ses premières grandes performances, son évolution est tout à fait justifiée. Ce cher Montiel a rappelé qu'il y avait des gens (comme moi) qui pouvaient douter mais que l'on avait le droit de croire à l'exploit et dans les performances des sportifs (c'est bon pour l'audimat, pour les pubs, pour les sponsors etc...)...
Moi aussi, je regarde ça comme un spectacle... Parfois j'ai le coeur qui bat quand je regarde le tennis (mon sport préféré) mais je sais qu'il y a une réalité du dopage et les exemples sont multiples: par exemple, comment faire une saison complète en football quand on joue le titre  national d'un grand championnat européen et la ligue des champions et que l'on va au bout de la compet? Comment faire une saison régulière plus jouer les play-off en NBA, puis enchaîner avec les JO? Comment faire une saison entière de rugby avec finale précédée d'une coupe du monde? Bien entendu 1 mois et demi à soulever de la fonte suffit à préparer les organismes...
C'est de la folie... les organismes explosent, ça dijoncte aussi dans la tête des sportifs et au final ça tue quand la lumière médiatique s'éteint (cf Serge Simon,ancien rugbyman, médecin et à l'origine du premier service du suivi medical des sportifs de haut niveau apres l'arrêt de la  vie sportive; il rappelait qu'il y a des sportifs accrocs à diverses substances, et sujets à de profondes dépressions etc...).
Je retiens une image qui présente le paradoxe entre l'idéal olympique du sportif désintéressé et le sportif professionnel pris dans un systeme médiatico-financier qui le condamne à la performance (maitre mot aujourd'hui): Bolt, à la fin du 100m, en train de montrer ses chaussures de courses, sponsorisées par un célèbre fabricant de chaussures de sport et qui portaient le chiffre 100 (pour 100m)... Vont elles être dupliquées, fabriquées en série et vendues 200euros ?


----------



## loustic (20 Août 2008)

Qu'importe puisque les spectateurs aussi sont dopés.

(n'oubliez pas de faire la liaison : spectateursz aussi...)

... sont dopés au saucisson.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> .et par contre, ce coureur cycliste qui était la tete de pont de l'anti-dopage, tout le monde a oublié son nom.



Une tête de pont noyé parmi les têtes de ...


----------



## stephane6646 (20 Août 2008)

une réflexion m'est venue à l'esprit: admettons que Bolt soit clean et qu'il ne doive son titre qu'à ses qualités techniques et physiques exceptionnelles, au fait que son succès était annoncé du fait de ses performances plus jeune, qu'il est l'athlète le plus contrôlé au monde, qu'il ne s'entraîne pas aux USA (donc ne peut pas être mis en contact du dopage) ... toutefois, c'est tout le sprint jamaïcain qui gagne comme à l'époque de l'Allemagne de l'est...
Ce qui m'impressionne c'est le fait qu'ils gagnent avec une telle facilité que ce soit pour les hommes avec bolt ou pour les femmes (100m, 400m haies)... c'est cette facilité qui rend les "évennements" si douteux...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Août 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> une réflexion m'est venue à l'esprit: admettons que Bolt soit clean et qu'il ne doive son titre qu'à ses qualités techniques et physiques exceptionnelles, au fait que son succès était annoncé du fait de ses performances plus jeune, qu'il est l'athlète le plus contrôlé au monde, qu'il ne s'entraîne pas aux USA (donc ne peut pas être mis en contact du dopage) ... toutefois, c'est tout le sprint jamaïcain qui gagne comme à l'époque de l'Allemagne de l'est...
> Ce qui m'impressionne c'est le fait qu'ils gagnent avec une telle facilité que ce soit pour les hommes avec bolt ou pour les femmes (100m, 400m haies)... c'est cette facilité qui rend les "évennements" si douteux...


Oui c'est le même problème avec Mozart, Beethoven, Einstein, Hugo, Algore...
C'est douteux ce qu'ils ont faient, jsuis sûr qu'ils étaient dopé... D'ailleurs regardé Mozart, même les sportifs de la RDA ont vécus plus longtemps que lui!! Si c'est pas une preuve ça! C'est un scandale! 
Ou alors il y a des gens qui sortent du lot, et sortiront toujours du lot...
Simplement, un scientifique, un musicien qui réussit on ne le fait pas chier. Un sportif par contre, gare à lui! C'est nul.


----------



## estomak (20 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Oui c'est le même problème avec Mozart, Beethoven, Einstein, Hugo, Algore...
> C'est douteux ce qu'ils ont faient, jsuis sûr qu'ils étaient dopé... D'ailleurs regardé Mozart, même les sportifs de la RDA ont vécus plus longtemps que lui!! Si c'est pas une preuve ça! C'est un scandale!
> Ou alors il y a des gens qui sortent du lot, et sortiront toujours du lot...
> Simplement, un scientifique, un musicien qui réussit on ne le fait pas chier. Un sportif par contre, gare à lui! C'est nul.



Ca c'est l'argument des pro-dopages. Armstrong (un être d'exception selon toi) disait la même chose quand on venait le titiller sur ses performances. Armstrong s'est jamais fait controler positif et pourtant...nul n'est dupe.

aucun rapport entre un sportif et un artiste, un écrivain ou un scientifique. Mon plombier aussi est un plombier d'exception. ca veut rien dire tout ça.
Hs.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2008)

Nan... Là on parle du Génie... Je demandes pas au peuple de comprendre


----------



## estomak (20 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan... Là on parle du Génie... Je demandes pas au peuple de comprendre



je demande , sans 's'

je t'assure que mon plombier est un génie. il a un talent exceptionnel. une aptitude hors du commun.
>Désolé pour le HS


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Ca c'est l'argument des pro-dopages. Armstrong (un être d'exception selon toi) disait la même chose quand on venait le titiller sur ses performances. Armstrong s'est jamais fait controler positif et pourtant...nul n'est dupe.
> 
> aucun rapport entre un sportif et un artiste, un écrivain ou un scientifique. Mon plombier aussi est un plombier d'exception. ca veut rien dire tout ça.
> Hs.


Félicitation mon garçon   T'es tellement emboué dans ta médiocrité apparente que t'arrive à lire des choses que je n'ai jamais écrite.  T'es un doué toi!! 
C'est ton message qui ne veut rien dire, c'est ta façon de vouloir deviner chez les autres ce qui n'existe pas qui n'a aucun sens. 

Tu n'as donc aucune capacité d'adaptation? Sors-tu tout le temps des discours pré-formaté quelque soit la situation? C'est pas tout d'avoir des arguments (et encore là j'en vois aucun), mais faut encore trouver le moment pour les sortir. 
Inventer aux autres des propos qu'ils n'ont jamais tenus pour avoir quelque chose à dire en s'opposant, mais MDR quoi. 5ème fois en 6 jours qu'on me fait le coup sur MacGé.   Je répondrai même pas à ton argumentation, elle est déplacé par rapport à mon message initiale, et me prête des pensée qui ne m'ont jamais éfleuré.
Désolé ça commence à me lasser. 
Vous pouvez lire mes messages et essayer de les comprendre avant de me les attaquer?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2008)

Pas marrant.
Non seulement, tu ne comprends pas l'essence, le sujet en profondeur donc je parles, mais en plus t'essaie plus de répondre autrement que sur l'orthographe, et un humour douteux ; Pas de compréhension, ni de réponse stupide et marrante, c'est entre les deux ; une basse médiocrité en somme.  Dommage, tu te rapproches dangereusement du posteur ordinaire...


----------



## estomak (20 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Félicitation mon garçon   T'es tellement emboué dans ta médiocrité apparente que t'arrive à lire des choses que je n'ai jamais écrite.  T'es un doué toi!!
> C'est ton message qui ne veut rien dire, c'est ta façon de vouloir deviner chez les autres ce qui n'existe pas qui n'a aucun sens.
> 
> Tu n'as donc aucune capacité d'adaptation? Sors-tu tout le temps des discours pré-formaté quelque soit la situation? C'est pas tout d'avoir des arguments (et encore là j'en vois aucun), mais faut encore trouver le moment pour les sortir.
> ...



je t'ai attaqué?
il me semble pas. Mais tu as l'air assez obtus .
Je ne vais pas chercher à discourir avec toi.
je trouve juste ton argument sur l'exceptionalité de certains sportifs à qui on irait chercher des poux pour je ne sais trop quelle raison d'ailleurs (la jalousie? la médiocrité?) dangereux et coupable, voire complice. 
c'est mon point de vue. Je te demande pas de l'adopter.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je t'ai attaqué?
> il me semble pas. Mais tu as l'air assez obtus .
> Je ne vais pas chercher à discourir avec toi.
> je trouve juste ton argument sur l'exceptionalité de certains sportifs à qui on irait chercher des poux pour je ne sais trop quelle raison d'ailleurs (la jalousie? la médiocrité?) dangereux et coupable, voire complice.
> c'est mon point de vue. Je te demande pas de l'adopter.


Non pire, tu me prête des propos que je n'ai pas tenu. Tu déforme ce que je dis à ton avantage, pour alimenter ton argumentation, qui ne tient sur rien puisque tu invente des propos dans la discussion. A mes dépend.  A choisir, j'aurais préféré l'insulte.
Je préfère rechercher et voir l'exceptionnalité chez les autres que de les critiquer et de les pourrir les autres toutes ma vie, devant ma télé, à rien faire. Il y a beaucoup de pourris dans le sport, mais une majorité de gens exceptionnel.
Il y a un juste milieu entre la paranoïa, et l'aveuglement. Je ne crois pas baigner dans l'un ou dans l'autre.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2008)

Nan, là pas d'accord. Sur les génies présumés, y'a largement plus de tricheurs, de parvenus, de voleurs que de vrais  Les gens qui savent faire la différence entre les deux sont plus nombreux, mais restent marginaux 
Après, à quoi bon expliquer, c'est intuitif, ceux qui ne comprennent pas d'eux mêmes ne comprendront jamais, sauf conditions exceptionnelles


----------



## estomak (20 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Non pire, tu me prête des propos que je n'ai pas tenu. Tu déforme ce que je dis à ton avantage, pour alimenter ton argumentation, qui ne tient sur rien puisque tu invente des propos dans la discussion. A mes dépend.  A choisir, j'aurais préféré l'insulte.
> Je préfère rechercher et voir l'exceptionnalité chez les autres que de les critiquer et de les pourrir les autres toutes ma vie, devant ma télé, à rien faire. Il y a beaucoup de pourris dans le sport, mais une majorité de gens exceptionnel.
> Il y a un juste milieu entre la paranoïa, et l'aveuglement. Je ne crois pas baigner dans l'un ou dans l'autre.




ouais.
tu confirmes donc ce que je dis plus haut,  
quand tu dis 'je préfère rechercher et voir l'exceptionnalité chez les autres que de les critiquer et de les pourrir les autres toutes ma vie, devant ma télé, à rien faire.'
Voilà. c'est sensé être moi sûrement? c'est cette attitude là qu'n retrouve toujours chez les pro-dopages. et il y en à, des pros dopages. énormément. surtout dans le sport amateur. Il le formulent pas ainsi au début, mais ils finissent toujours pas dire ce que tu dis là. Contador avant de se faire choper disait que les francais étaient des nuls, des jaloux, des aigris, incapables de gagner...et que c'était pour ça qu'ils lui cherchaient des pous. tu vois, je n'invente rien.

lol.
bah c'est bien continue a t'illusionner si ça te chante. moi je préfere regarder la réalité en face.
Je sais pas si tu lis l'équipe, un journal écrit par des gens qui pourrissent les sportifs assis sur leur canapé mais eux aussi, sont tres sceptiques sur les perf de Bolt et sur l'étonnante équipe de jamaique. Diagana en voyant Bolt a pas pu s'empecher de dire qu'il avait jamais vu ça de sa vie. une telle aisance, une telle facilité. Stupéfiant quoi!
mais sans doute suis-je un méchant, un aigri, un enemi du sport, assis devant ma télé à ne rien faire.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, là pas d'accord. Sur les génies présumés, y'a largement plus de tricheurs, de parvenus, de voleurs que de vrais  Les gens qui savent faire la différence entre les deux sont plus nombreux, mais restent marginaux
> Après, à quoi bon expliquer, c'est intuitif, ceux qui ne comprennent pas d'eux mêmes ne comprendront jamais, sauf conditions exceptionnelles



Je ne parlais pas des génies. Je disais que sur 10.000 athlètes, il y en a 90% d'exceptionnel. En tant que gens, sportif. Et 10% de pourri. 
Je parlais pas de la sphère très fermé des maestro. Là, pour connaitre pas mal des sportifs de très haut niveau, je dirai que c'est 50-50. Et que j'ai rencontré les bons 50% . Donc je dirais même 60-40. Mais même eux ils disent qu'il y a des pourris. Sauf que eux, ils sont capable de m'expliquer pourquoi ils font ça. Et honnêtement, moi à leur place, dans les mêmes circonstances je ferai pareil, je me doperai. (à savoir un type qui a subi 6 opérations du genoux en 5 ans, est soumis à des pressions invraissemblables de ses sponsors, et fout sa santé en l'air d'avantage sans rien prendre d'illégale qu'en en prenant** Enfin ça dépend quel substance, je parle pas d'EPO ** Pour l'exemple cité, je ne connais pas la personne personellement, juste son nom). Mais c'est dur à justifier. Je ne m'étendrai pas sur le sujet, je vais me faire flammer. 



> uand tu dis 'je préfère rechercher et voir l'exceptionnalité chez les autres que de les critiquer et de les pourrir les autres toutes ma vie, devant ma télé, à rien faire.'
> Voilà. c'est sensé être moi sûrement?


 Alors là PTDR. Non seulement je ne parlais pas du tout de toi, mais en plus tu extrapole encore sur ce que je dis en m'écrivant que je parle de toi. C'est pathologique visiblement. Je parlais d'un mentalité, d'un état d'esprit. Ce n'est pas parce que tu as pour habitude d'extrapoler hasardeusement tout de ce que disent les autres, qu'il faut croire que tout le monde fais comme toi. 

Non je ne lis pas l'Equipe.


----------



## estomak (20 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Et honnêtement, moi à leur place, dans les mêmes circonstances je ferai pareil, je me doperai. (à savoir un type qui a subi 6 opérations du genoux en 5 ans, est soumis à des pressions invraissemblables de ses sponsors, et fout sa santé en l'air d'avantage sans rien prendre d'illégale qu'en en prenant** Enfin ça dépend quel substance, je parle pas d'EPO). Mais c'est dur à justifier. Je ne m'étendrai pas sur le sujet, je vais me faire flammer.
> 
> uipe.



C'est gentil d'apporter de l'eau à mon moulin.
tu es donc tres compréhensif pour le dopage, voir pro-dopage c'est bien ce que j'avais senti dans ton discours et c'est bien ce que je t'avais fait remarqué.
C'était pas la peine de t'enerver tu vois.

Moi j'suis anti-dopage. à 100%
Dis moi, si t'as des enfants, ca te plairait si ils font du sport de haut niveau, que je les initie aux techniques de dopage? Tu sais comment c'est les enfants. c'est fragile. influençable. Ca te poserait pas de problemes?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2008)

Quand je parle du génie, je parle pas que intellectuel, je parle d'un "don" ou plutôt d'un talent, que ça soit dans le sport, la musique, la science, ou n'importe quoi d'autre 
Ce que j'appelle le génie c'est pas forcément l'intelligence, c'est quelque chose d'unique que quelqu'un à et que les autres n'ont pas


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> C'est gentil d'apporter de l'eau à mon moulin.
> tu es donc tres compréhensif pour le dopage, voir pro-dopage c'est bien ce que j'avais senti dans ton discours et c'est bien ce que je t'avais fait remarqué.
> C'était pas la peine de t'enerver tu vois.
> 
> ...


Je suis ANTI DOPAGE à 100%! Bordel tu vas aretter d'extrapoler tout ce que je dis? C'est pénible à la fin!!
Simplement l'être humain est doté d'une capacité de compréhension. Hitler est un monstre, pourtant si tu regardes son éducation, tu comprend ce qui a pu l'amener à faire l'holocaust. Bien que tu sois à 100% contre. Désolé nous ne débattons pas sur le même niveau, je vais aretter. Je n'ai pas pour vocation  d'éduquer tous les déb*** de la terre. Je suis plus anti-dopage que toi. Ca je peux te le promettre, simplement je serai plus intelligent que toi, et je tenterai de comprendre le pourquoi du comment. C'est trop facile de jeter des pierres sur les autres quand on ne comprend rien à rien. Y'a que les abrutis qui font ça. 



> Quand je parle du génie, je parle pas que intellectuel, je parle d'un "don" ou plutôt d'un talent, que ça soit dans le sport, la musique, la science, ou n'importe quoi d'autre
> Ce que j'appelle le génie c'est pas forcément l'intelligence, c'est quelque chose d'unique que quelqu'un à et que les autres n'ont pas


Tout à fait d'accord, c'était ce que j'essais d'écrire dans mon premier post! Qu'un génie sportif qui a un don est comme un génie de la musique qui a un autre don. Le don de la musique ne s'acquiert pas forcément par le dopage, celui du sport non plus. Hélas des gens on souvent tendance à voir les gens qui ont des dons dans le sport comme des tricheurs, alors qu'ils sont souvent les premiers à tenter de paraitre intelligent en parlant des potentielles hors normes de Mozart ou Beethoven. Dire ça, c'était le but de mon intervention.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2008)

Maintenant Mr.Pathétique va dire que t'es un néo-nazi parce qu'il ne connait pas la signification des "nuances", de la "compréhension", de l'"ouverture d'esprit"...


----------



## estomak (20 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Maintenant Mr.Pathétique va dire que t'es un néo-nazi parce qu'il ne connait pas la signification des "nuances", de la "compréhension", de l'"ouverture d'esprit"...



toi vas falloir que tu te calmes tres vite au niveau des insultes.
c'est un conseil.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Août 2008)

Wow, je vais me prendre une baffe virtuelle !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Maintenant Mr.Pathétique va dire que t'es un néo-nazi parce qu'il ne connait pas la signification des "nuances", de la "compréhension", de l'"ouverture d'esprit"...


Haha le pire c'est que je le sentais venir! :love:J'étais en train d'hésiter à éditer mon post, vue le niveau de la discussion je me demandais si c'était vraiment malin de faire dériver le sujet sur le nazisme.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2008)

***** TABLEAU DES MEDAILLES (CH) *****​ 

*(5) 
*​ 

*OR (2)*​ 
*Cyclisme :*
- Fabian Cancellara (route - contre la montre hommes)

*Tennis :*
- Federer/Wawrinka (double hommes)​ 
*BRONZE (3)*​ 
*Cyclisme :*
- Fabian Cancellara (route - épreuve en ligne hommes)
- Karin Thurig (route - contre la montre femmes)​ 
*Judo :*
- Sergei Aschwanden (-90 kg hommes)​


----------



## estomak (21 Août 2008)

on tient la deux beaux phénomènes.
La fine équipe.

Le premier qui développe un discours typique pro-dopage. :Vous savez, faut être compréhensif! être sportif c'est dur! faut comprendre! et puis y'a des gens exceptionnels, avec des dons, sous entendu, dopage ou non, ça change pas grand chose à leur résultat. alors le dopage...mais attention hein! j'suis anti-dopage, mais si j'étais à leur place je me doperais lance-til quand même en guise d'aveu. Il oublie pas de vilipender l'attitude ce ceux qui s'insurgent contre le dopage et leur 'état d'esprit' de patate de canapé. Les salopards!
Un discours très sensé donc.
Ensuite il enquille sur le nazisme avec une analyse pschologique de haute volée sur les pathologie d'adolf hitler. On se demande ce que ça vient faire là mais bon. c'est un bonus disons. Pour les gens qui seraient intéressés, qui passeraient comme ça, par hasard.

Puis quelques insultes...pour enrouler le tout. Normal quoi!

Ensuite, son acolyte.  Bon lui, c'est plus excusable. c'est pas de sa faute apparemment.

je pense que je vais pas m'éterniser à converser avec ces deux spécimens là.
je ne vois franchement pas l'intérêt.
Je préfère clore ce chapître, pour ma part.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Août 2008)

Il parle tout seul maintenant... Au secours.
Tu ne connais rien au sport. Tu es juste un spectacteur de la vie. Retourne à tes pop-corn. Je ne suis pas pro-dopage, je suis d'avantage contre que n'importe qui. Simplement je comprend qu'on puisse se doper.  Toi, retourne devant ta télé à lire l'équipe et a théorisé dans ta tête, mais sache qu'il y a une vie à côté, et que les meilleurs idées sont celles qui peuvent s'accorder un jour où l'autre à la réalité. Toi, tu fantasme. Tu te monte la tête pour te persuader que tu as raison. Tu m'invente des propos. Soit tu ne sais pas lire, soit tu ne sais pas écouter, soit tu ne sais pas comprendre. Voir les trois à la fois. J'ai perdu mon temps à essayer d'avoir une discussion avec toi, nous ne sommes pas sur le même niveau du tout, mais peut être qu'un jour tu comprendra que le monde n'est ni noir ni blanc. 
En attendant, bonne chance.  Parce qu'à mon avis, t'as un problème


----------



## twinworld (21 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> ***** TABLEAU DES MEDAILLES (CH) *****​


​ on a loupé une de bronze en équitation saut d'obstacle par équipe. C'est dommage. C'est aussi dommage parce que Mme Bachelot va être déçue. Elle voulait être au moins septième, comme y a 4 ans. Faudrait que la France remporte encore 4 médailles d'or et que la Corée n'en remporte plus. ça va être dur !


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Août 2008)

d'un coté est ce le nombre de medailles qui compte le plus ou le nombre de medailles d'or ? cela me semble assez discutable
quantité ou qualité ? nombre de disciplines dans lesquelles on rayonne ? etc ..?


----------



## twinworld (21 Août 2008)

Ben c'est pas moi qui décide ce qui compte ou pas. Mme Bachelot voulait que le pays ait au moins le même rang qu'il y a 4 ans. Et il se trouve que le rang est calculé par rapport au nombre de médailles d'or. Après, chacun donne de l'importance à ce qu'il veut. C'est une autre discussion.


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Août 2008)

je viens de voir à la page precedente l'atercation au suejt du "don" du "genie" sportif ... de bolt et compagnie ... en effet, il peut avoir des aptitudes plus grandes qui expliquent que ... 
pourtant il est vrai que cette generation jamaicaine domine "trop" .... 
enfin, qu'en savoir, entre le don et le dopage , il ya la part "spectacle" et l'ombre des destins personnels .. devons nous croire ? ou douter ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> d'un coté est ce le nombre de medailles qui compte le plus ou le nombre de medailles d'or ? cela me semble assez discutable
> quantité ou qualité ? nombre de disciplines dans lesquelles on rayonne ? etc ..?


Internationalement c'est le nombre de médaille d'or qui compte. Après vue comme on est à la traine, nationalement on peut toujours se conforter en disant que c'est le total de médaille qui importe. 

Reste qu'il ne faut pas se leurrer, si on en reste là, y'aurra que nous, les français, qui seront fier et satisfait d'avoir ramené autant de médailles d'autre couleur que l'or.


----------



## twinworld (21 Août 2008)

comme je le disais dans un autre post, tout ce que les chinois ont pris en plus, c'est tout ça en moins pour les autres. En outre, ce qui est frappant quand on regarde le tableau des médailles c'est que presque toutes les nations ont un nombre plus ou moins équivalent de médailles d'or, d'argent et de bronze. Les chinois, ce sont les seuls à avoir 3 fois plus de médailles d'or que celles des autres métaux.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

Là, il faudrait un génie de l'arbitrage, dopé ou pas.
Du calme, les garçons!
Non ?

Bon, moi je suis un génie du post compulsif (ah mince, pas le bon fil !) et je me dope au poil dans la main.

La bise.

EDIT
Et je me dope aussi au "j'avais pas vu les derniers posts, la querelle est finie, je tombe comme un cheveu sur la soupe" - damned, c'est de la bonne !


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2008)

Chacun peut voir que le podium aurait été âprement disputé
si le Comité Olympique avait admis aux J.O. ce nouveau sport
qui a de futurs champions ici : les haltères-cations.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Août 2008)

Quoi ? On a plus le droit de s'amuser avec les gens ? :mouais:


----------



## stephane6646 (21 Août 2008)

Allez voir le site du monde.fr d'aujourd'hui; il y a un interwiew intéressant d'un biologiste spécialiste des questions de performances sportives; il dit que Bolt a une prédisposition génétique et un entraînement approprié; de plus, ses performances sont "normales" selon la marche de progression, à savoir gagner 2 centiemes en 12 ans par rapport au record de michael johnson...
Par contre, il est très circonspect sur la sprinteuse victorieuse au 100m: sa progression est de 98 centiemes entre 2006 et 2008, ce qui est "hors norme"... Les dernières sprinteuses ayant eu de telles caractéristiques étaient marion jones et flo griffith joyner...
un article tres intéressant...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Août 2008)

Ils vont les chercher dans des agences de mannequin les athlètes russes ?  :love:


N'empêche que perso, autant Bolt j'ai pas tendance à avoir plus de soupçons que sur la plupart des autres, autant la jamaïcaine, y'a un truc qui me dérange chez elle... :mouais:


----------



## F118I4 (21 Août 2008)

Ladji Doucouré est un super gars , sportif....c'est vraiment dommage pour lui , nous et franchement j' ai envie de pleurer.
Depuis les J.O. d' Athènes , j' ai découvert cet athlète et je pense vraiment qu' il méritait mieux....


----------



## estcethomas (21 Août 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Ladji Doucouré est un super gars , sportif....c'est vraiment dommage pour lui , nous et franchement j' ai envie de pleurer.
> Depuis les J.O. d' Athènes , j' ai découvert cet athlète et je pense vraiment qu' il méritait mieux....



certes mais c'est déjà vraiment super qu'il soit en finale vue ou il en était il y a de ça un mois et demie...c'est pas si loin tout de même...


----------



## estomak (21 Août 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Ladji Doucouré est un super gars , sportif....c'est vraiment dommage pour lui , nous et franchement j' ai envie de pleurer.
> Depuis les J.O. d' Athènes , j' ai découvert cet athlète et je pense vraiment qu' il méritait mieux....



Totalement d'accord.
enfin bon, les médailles, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus importants.
c'est un grand athlète.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Août 2008)

Je crois qu'au delà de mettre à mal les sportifs français, ces J.O montrent que la France n'entretient aucune politique de compétivité sportive, et c'est bien dommage. Le ministère des sports, et le gouvernement, a eu en plus l'attitude lamentable d'annoncer un nombre de médaille minimum... Je crois qu'on a des bons potentielles, mais qu'on récolte les fruits de l'absence de soutien de l'Etat aux sports français. Je suis d'accord, c'est beau de participer au JO, mais ça reste une compétition internationale, où on compare notre nation aux autres. C'est à pleurer qu'on réussisse aussi mal et qu'on soit obliger de trouver des parades pour satisfaire notre orgueil nationale.  (et je dis ça je suis le premier à compter les nombres de médailles totales de la france, à dire que si c'était l'Argent qui comptait et pas l'Or on serait les meilleurs etc etc )

Quand on voit les politiques chinoises, ou américaine, qui investissent des millions dans des infrastructures sportives pour défendre l'honneur de leur pays sportivement... Nous à côté, notre pays fait pitié, et nos athlètes ont du courage.  
Merde, même le Royaume Uni est troisième!! L'Australie avec 20milions d'habitants se classent régulièrement dans les 5 meilleurs mondiaux!!
Je vais encore me faire lyncher, (de toute façon c'est pas ma semaine )  mais je trouve qu'on devrait prendre exemple sur la Chine et ses institutions sportives. Aussi critiquées soit elles par nos presses.  

Il y a une différence entre parachuter à la française ses meilleurs sportifs à une compétition internationale en espérant, et les accompagner dans tous les domaines, quelques soit leur sports, pendant toutes leur carrière.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Août 2008)

Nan, y'a un juste milieu ; Pour la Chine, il n'y a quasiment que de la politique, et les USA sont pas beaucoup mieux... Et en France, y'a juste les sportifs qui n'ont pas énormement de soutiens ; y'a un juste milieu entre prendre des athlètes, les presser et les lâcher pour les enjeux politiques et les laisser sans rien...


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Je crois qu'au delà de mettre à mal les sportifs français, ces J.O montrent que la France n'entretient aucune politique de compétivité sportive, et c'est bien dommage. Le ministère des sports, et le gouvernement, a eu en plus l'attitude lamentable d'annoncer un nombre de médaille minimum... Je crois qu'on a des bons potentielles, mais qu'on récolte les fruits de l'absence de soutien de l'Etat aux sports français. Je suis d'accord, c'est beau de participer au JO, mais ça reste une compétition internationale, où on compare notre nation aux autres. C'est à pleurer qu'on réussisse aussi mal et qu'on soit obliger de trouver des parades pour satisfaire notre orgueil nationale.  (et je dis ça je suis le premier à compter les nombres de médailles totales de la france, à dire que si c'était l'Argent qui comptait et pas l'Or on serait les meilleurs etc etc )
> 
> Quand on voit les politiques chinoises, ou américaine, qui investissent des millions dans des infrastructures sportives pour défendre l'honneur de leur pays sportivement... Nous à côté, notre pays fait pitié, et nos athlètes ont du courage.
> Merde, même le Royaume Uni est troisième!! L'Australie avec 20milions d'habitants se classent régulièrement dans les 5 meilleurs mondiaux!!
> ...



Qu'est-ce au juste qu'une institution sportive ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2008)

Spéciale dédicace à Estomak : 4 chevaux contrôlés positifs


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, y'a un juste milieu ; Pour la Chine, il n'y a quasiment que de la politique, et les USA sont pas beaucoup mieux... Et en France, y'a juste les sportifs qui n'ont pas énormement de soutiens ; y'a un juste milieu entre prendre des athlètes, les presser et les lâcher pour les enjeux politiques et les laisser sans rien...


Je pense qu'on à rien sans rien, et qu'un athlète de haut niveau qui est dévoué à son sport est prêt à être "pressé" pendant 10 ans comme ça. Mais je suis d'accord, y'a un Juste Milieu. Le problème au juste milieu, c'est qu'il devient inefficace si une des extrêmes est employée et s'avère supérieur. au Milieu (méthode chinoise) . Là, à ce moment, il faut réaliser qu'un sportif de haut niveau est un compétiteur, pas un fonctionnaire, et que par définition, il désire être le meilleur. Si pour être le meilleur, il faut en passer par là, alors il le fera. A lui de choisir.

En France il n'y a pas ce choix. Il y a presque tout le temps un moment où le sportif est livré à lui même, et presque tout nos courageux compétiteurs aux JO sont des autodidactes purs (terme non-approprié au sport je pense ^^) qui vont d'eux même au stade comme Mr tout le monde, et s'y entraine avec un encadrement absent, sauf les derniers 6 mois, et sont soudainement parachuter sous les feux de la rampe française. (comme ces gens dans secret story tiens ^^ )

***Par institutions: j'entendais encadrement très sérieux. Qui va au delà du père, de la mère, et du club du coin. ^^


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Quand on voit les politiques chinoises, (...), qui investissent des millions dans des infrastructures sportives pour défendre l'honneur de leur pays sportivement... .



Et qui pratiquent une forme d'eugénisme encore un peu "amateur" avec leurs sportifs, comme la mère de ce basketteur chinois gigantesque, elle-même très grande, obligée de faire du basket alors que ça la faisait ch... et mariée sans trop lui demander son avis à un basketteur lui aussi chinois et très grand et lui non plus pas vraiment obsédé par le basket quand il était môme, tout ça dans le seul but de produire un "monstre", on se dit que oui, vraiment, la France a du retard et rame à rattraper le meilleur des mondes...

Finalement, la rame, c'est un sport sympa.
Non ?


----------



## estomak (21 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Je vais encore me faire lyncher, (de toute façon c'est pas ma semaine )  mais je trouve qu'on devrait prendre exemple sur la Chine et ses institutions sportives. Aussi critiquées soit elles par nos presses.
> 
> Il y a une différence entre parachuter à la française ses meilleurs sportifs à une compétition internationale en espérant, et les accompagner dans tous les domaines, quelques soit leur sports, pendant toutes leur carrière.



Décidément.
Il commence à me plaire lui.

apres un prologue pour nous vanter à mots couverts le dopage, il va peut etre enquiller sur une illustration des beautés du régime chinois en matière d'éducation sportive.
Le sport nationaliste c'est tout ce que je déteste.

Tu sais ce que c'est que les institutions du sport en chine? a mon avis non.
bref, on risque de glisser vers le HS.
je vais pas insister.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2008)

En attendant de savoir s'il faut passer à la méthode chinoise, l'entraîneur du relais français démissionne à cause du manque de motivation et du caractère capricieux des sportifs français... Ça laisse rêveur. Je me demande si l'entraîneur américain fera de même et si ce sera pour les mêmes raisons.


----------



## estomak (21 Août 2008)

franchement, les médailles moi je m'en fout. C'est pas un enjeu pour moi. ça ne signifie pas grand chose.
La chine, une effroyable dictature a 40 médailles. ça me la rend pas plus sympathique.

Moi je regarde les différents sports, et j'apprécie aussi bien les exploits français que les exploits des autres nations, comme beaucoup.
c'est l'occasion de voir des sports qu'on voit rarement. De découvrir des passionnés, dans les sports amateurs. Et ça c'est bien.
Les médailles, surtout quand on les épingle à des drapeaux, moi ça me laisse indifférent.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Août 2008)

Hé... Si on mets tous estomak dans les listes ignorés, il arrêtera de poster ses inepties non ? 



N'empêche, je maintiens qu'il y'a un milieu ; les français me paraissent beaucoup plus "humains" et passionés, tout commes les australiens, russes ou anglais que les chinois...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Hé... Si on mets tous estomak dans les listes ignorés, il arrêtera de poster ses inepties non ?
> 
> 
> 
> N'empêche, je maintiens qu'il y'a un milieu ; les français me paraissent beaucoup plus "humains" et passionés, tout commes les australiens, russes ou anglais que les chinois...


Oui entièrement d'accord!
Mais c'est comme quand tu regarde le match de football amateur entre l'équipe des postiers et des douaniers, et que tu y compare un Marseille-PSG. 
Enfin c'est une caricature, et c'est loin d'être le cas. Les sportifs français sont des professionnels. Simplement, comparé aux états-uniens, il y a un gouffre dans les moyens investis! Et on peut être fier de pouvoir presque les rivaliser et obtenir les places d'honneur, vue les moyens dérisoire qu'on leur donne. Mais ça me laisse une impression de gachis moi  

Sinon d'accord aussi pour les messages d'Estomak  . Mais bon voilà, c'est ce qu'on obtient à force de mitraillé le peuple à coup de reportage envoyé spécial, 7 à 8, entrecoupé du journal de 13h. Ca croit être intelligent parce que ça sait allumer sa TV 
Après Estomak, j'aurai été enchanté de discuter de tout ça avec toi, mais ta façon de débattre n'est pas admissible. 

PS: Darktintin: Elle est où la liste ignorée??? Ca fait tellement longtemps que je la cherche!!


----------



## estomak (21 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Sinon d'accord aussi pour les messages d'Estomak  . Mais bon voilà, c'est ce qu'on obtient à force de mitraillé le peuple à coup de reportage envoyé spécial, 7 à 8, entrecoupé du journal de 13h. Ca croit être intelligent parce que ça sait allumer sa TV
> Après Estomak, j'aurai été enchanté de discuter de tout ça avec toi, mais ta façon de débattre n'est pas admissible. J'ai rien contre tes idées ceci dit.



oui oui.
je suis une victime des médias, qui nous mitraillent avec la méchante dictature chinoise, qui n'est pas  si tyrannique que ça. et toi t'es un type tout a fait sensé.
Aller.

Tu me fais perdre mon temps, là.
J'ai d'autres cas à traiter. Dont un ex athlete de l'insep au rmi...et toxico.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> oui oui.
> je suis une victime des médias, qui nous mitraillent avec la méchante dictature chinoise, qui n'est pas  si tyrannique que ça. et toi t'es un type tout a fait sensé.
> Aller.
> 
> ...


Et voila le bouquet final! :love:
Raté j'ai 19 ans et je suis étudiant. C'est ce que je dis depuis le début n'empêche, tu fantasme et extrapole à une vitesse hallucinante.  C'est absolument débile, t'as été tout le long à côté de la plaque à cause de ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2008)

Si tout le monde est d'accord est-il possible de passer à autre chose ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si tout le monde est d'accord est-il possible de passer à autre chose ?


Bien oui, Darktintin, toi, moi même et d'autres avons présenté 15 tonnes d'idées contradictoire et contre attaquable. A vous.  Simplement on peut pas débattre si des gens sont incapable de comprendre les idées des autres, et pire, en faire des extrapolations nourrit.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si tout le monde est d'accord est-il possible de passer à autre chose ?



Non.
C'est drôle comme ça.
Comme un cent mètre couru par des unijambistes.
Ou des culs-de-jatte.


----------



## twinworld (21 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> C'est drôle comme ça.
> Comme un cent mètre couru par des unijambistes.
> Ou des culs-de-jatte.


non, ça, ça sera pour la semaine prochaine. Mais ça sera pas télévisé, parce Nike i'peuvent pas vendre des chaussures à des culs-de-jattes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> non, ça, ça sera pour la semaine prochaine.



Pas tout à fait : Nathalie du Toit a participé aujourd'hui à l'épreuve de natation en eau libre.


----------



## twinworld (21 Août 2008)

oui, pis l'autre jour y avait un athlète amputé de la main gauche qui jouait au tennis de table et puis Oscar Pistorius a manqué de peu les qualif'.. reste que pour fout' des Nike et attacher les lacets, c'est la mouize.


----------



## estomak (21 Août 2008)

demain matin, peut être la dernière chance de médaille, avec le marcheur yohan diniz.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> C'est drôle comme ça.
> Comme un cent mètre couru par des unijambistes.
> Ou des culs-de-jatte.



Oui 

Enfin non:mouais:

Parce que je suis moi-même cul-de jatte et unijambiste

C'est pas bien de se moquer des cul(s)*-de-jatte qui plus est, unijambistes, qui plus est, sont obligés de se doper quand ils s'inscrivent en tant que cul(s)-de-jatte dans une course d'unijambistes

*En plus, j'ai mis deux heures pour savoir si on pouvait mettre les cul(s)-de-jatte au pluriel et je n'ai rien trouvé 

Sinon, Ladji a pas gagné 

Alors qu'il aurait pu gagner 

(enfin, s'il avait eu ses deux jambes)


----------



## Nephou (21 Août 2008)

Bon, Atlante, Estomak et _tutti_-darki&#8230; STOP !&#8230; merci


----------



## estomak (21 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui
> 
> 
> Sinon, Ladji a pas gagné
> ...



Justement , j'ai pas compris.
y'a un contentieux avec lui , ladji doukouré, et le Dtn du 400 metres relais?

il parait que le mec a démissionné ce soir.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Août 2008)

Le problème c'est que l'entraineur reproche aux mecs du 4x100 de pas être motivés, surtout à Ronald Pognon.


----------



## twinworld (21 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> *En plus, j'ai mis deux heures pour savoir si on pouvait mettre les cul(s)-de-jatte au pluriel et je n'ai rien trouvé


J'avais aussi cherché, mais pas assez bien. Maintenant, j'ai trouvé. 
ici, ils écrivent comme vous : culs-de-jatte.
Sur le TLFi, le pluriel n'est pas donné.
Et mon Larousse papier (ouais je sais, c'est de la triche) dit aussi : des culs-de-jatte.
On devrait mettre orthographe comme compèt' aux JO !


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Août 2008)

Enfin, bon, pour parler de Ladji (et des autres)

Ladji a un style à l'ancienne. Il ressemble à Colin Jackson, avec sa fluidité et sa capacité de rester horizontal en sautant, ce qui fait qu'on n'a pas l'impression qu'il y a des haies. Planer est son secret, accélérer à partir de la cinquième haie est sa nature

Liu est un grand hurdler qui joue en force avec la pesanteur, descendant et remontant sans cesse, avec une véritable puissance dans la course vers l'avant

Roblès a tout. Mais j'ai encore du mal à bien comprendre ce que c'est que ce tout qui semble si facile


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Août 2008)

A honorer D), la performance des Norvégiennes love en handball... Le nombre de buts des deux quand marqués sur les dernières minutes, et l'égalisation de la corée à 8 secondes de la fin puis le but de la norvège à la dernière seconde... :love:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Août 2008)

J'ai beaucoup aimé l'interview du vainqueur cubain:
"Oui c'était des JO facile pour moi" :rateau: Pas un mot pour la concurrence, rien..  Vive l'esprit olympique.

@Dark-Tintin: Oui j'ai vue le Corée Norvège!! J'ai adorer le money time 

Tiens pour amener des propos nouveau:


quelqu&#8217 a dit:


> euh moi, l'abnégation forcée des enfants pour l'honneur de la Patrie, je trouve pas ça très sportif.


 J'ai reçu ça d'un charmant inconnu en coup de boule à un de mes post. 
Donc: Je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais il ne faut pas non plus tout confondre. Il y a les jeunes sportifs qui dévouent leur vie au sport et vont dans des camps d'entrainement, et les enfants exploité par les usines de Nike. Attention à ne pas faire l'amalgame des deux. C'est pas une tare d'être fier d'être chinois. J'ai jamais écris de toute façon qu'il fallait exploité des enfants, ou bien qu'il fallait prendre exemple sur un modèle chinois qui sois disant fairait ça... J'ai écris qu'il fallait cultiver un esprit de compétition, pour défendre les couleurs française sur le plan internationale. Sinon à quoi bon participer? 
Maintenant, si tu pouvais répondre  en postant sur ce thread plutôt que sur mon tableau de bord, ce serait plus pratique pour répondre.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> demain matin, peut être la dernière chance de médaille, avec le marcheur yohan diniz.


il semblait tres décidé en interview sur f2 mais un entraineur de l'edf a bien dit la difficulté de la marche , ne pas etre disqualifié pour le fait de "courir" , garder la jambe tendue , resister au climat humide et chaud .. 
pas simple .. 
diniz est vraiment notre derniere chance de medaille d'ici la cloture ... ?? on en est arrivé à trente au finish alors ...

levez vous a six heures de matin pour la course je crois

et samedi apres midi ... les jolies sauteuses en hauteur ...:rose::love::love::love:


----------



## estomak (22 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> il semblait tres décidé en interview sur f2 mais un entraineur de l'edf a bien dit la difficulté de la marche , ne pas etre disqualifié pour le fait de "courir" , garder la jambe tendue , resister au climat humide et chaud ..
> pas simple ..
> diniz est vraiment notre derniere chance de medaille d'ici la cloture ... ?? on en est arrivé à trente au finish alors ...
> 
> ...



y'a aussi le hand masculin, et puis la boxe je crois.
Mais j'aime bien ce mec , Diniz. J'espère vraiment qu'il va décrocher l'or en l'absence de son rival australien.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Août 2008)

d'apres les pronostics de diniz lui meme , ils sont quatre à pouvoir pretendre à la victoire... je trouve comme toi que ce diniz est sympa , esperons que ça se passe bien .. qu'il soit motivé mais pas trop vainqueur avant l'heure .. 

ah oui le hand cette fois , on les surnomme "les experts" je crois ...? :bebe::king::rose::rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Août 2008)

diniz douleurs puis s'arrete quelques secondes et repart puis abandon!
il etait tranquille derriere les quatre premiers et puis ...

on va pas faire les 35 medailles revées .. et pour l'or .. on est pas verni!:rose:


----------



## estomak (22 Août 2008)

en effet, c'est pas de bol pour diniz!

sinon, consolation, une médaille d'or en Bmx, pour anne-caroline chausson, plus une autre médaille d'argent, toujours en Bmx  et un français en finale, en boxe, Khédafi Djelkir, donc médaille d'or ou d'argent, future.
La France va sans doute finir dans les dix premiers, en poussant un peu.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Août 2008)

Pas sûr, il semblerait que la France vienne de se faire voler en boxe. :rateau:


----------



## estomak (22 Août 2008)

j'ai vu ça! lamentable...
le pauvre boxeur français était en larme.
En tout cas kedafi aura au moins l'argent si il a pas l'or.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Août 2008)

Génial!! Enfin! :love::love::love::love:
On a eu 2 médailles d'or en athlétisme today!! Pentathlon + relai 4*400!! YaaaaYYY! 
...
Pardon... 
je voulais juste voir quel effet ça faisait.:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> je voulais juste voir quel effet ça faisait.:rateau:



Ben voilà... Tu es plus grand, plus beau, plus riche et désormais ta vie ne sera plus que miel, champagne et femmes à poil... C'est ça la magie du sport...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben voilà... Tu es plus grand, plus beau, plus riche et désormais ta vie ne sera plus que miel, champagne et femmes à poil... C'est ça la magie du sport...



si j'avais su, j'aurais regardé les J.O. moi aussi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> si j'avais su, j'aurais regardé les J.O. moi aussi...



Ah bon?... C'est pas déjà comme ça pour toi, le bellâtre?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah bon?... C'est pas déjà comme ça pour toi, le bellâtre?...



C'est fini ce temps là ou les putes et la coke coulaient à flot...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est fini ce temps là ou les putes et la coke coulaient à flot...



Ah là là... Issac Newton avait bien raison...


----------



## estomak (22 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben voilà... Tu es plus grand, plus beau, plus riche et désormais ta vie ne sera plus que miel, champagne et femmes à poil... C'est ça la magie du sport...



Combien de médailles pour la Corse?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Août 2008)

Bon bon, vive l'athlétisme français...  Manquerait plus que la France se tape deux Argents dans les finales de boxes et c'est la totale. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Combien de médailles pour la Corse?



On s'en cague velu... :style:


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On s'en cague velu... :style:



Steeve Hooker a remporté la médaille d'or du saut à la perche avec un bond de 5m 96 

Personnellement (vu qu'il ne doit y avoir personne qui a eu le courage de regarder la finale de la perche jusqu'à la fin, à part moi), je trouve que c'est le sauteur le plus inélégant depuis, disons, François Tracanelli, valeureux perchiste français qui sautait aussi de travers, mais qui avait des excuses, ceci parce qu'il sautait sous Yellow Sunshine dans les années 70

Alors, pourquoi je vous raconte tout ça, hein, alors que ça n'a strictement aucun intérêt, si ce n'est pour rappeler aux petits jeunes qu'il faut quand même avoir des références ?

Eh bien, surtout, pour dire : bonnes vacances à PATOCHMAN 

Valeureux posteur, amoureux du beau sport, qui va me manquer pendant ses pérégrinations au nord de ses empreintes


----------



## twinworld (23 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Steeve Hooker a remporté la médaille d'or du saut à la perche avec un bond de 5m 96


au bistrot tout à l'heure, y avait un écran et le saut dedans. Alors on a discuté un peu de ça... 5,96 m. c'est pas tout près du record et puis y en a plus beaucoup qui franchissent la barre des 6 mètres (je viens d'aller regarder sur wiki, parce que j'ai pas encore d'iPhone et je peux pas frimer avec depuis le bistrot). 

Tout ça pour dire : bonne vacances à celles et ceux qui partent.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Août 2008)

Ca commence mieux pour la France! En faites toutes les médailles vont se gagner au finish. C'est dommage que les JO n'ait pas débuté le 22 août cette année. :rateau:


----------



## F118I4 (23 Août 2008)

Super Absalon , un vosgien tout comme moi , vive les Vosges!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2008)

Tia ..... je t'aime !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
ps : pas rire hein !!!! on a quand même *UNE* médaille d'or !!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## twinworld (23 Août 2008)

il était super prenant ce concours, hein dis ??!
Félicitations ! ;-))


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> il était super prenant ce concours, hein dis ??!
> Félicitations ! ;-))


Merci !  ... en fait, et personnellement, je n'y suis pour rien !!!!!:rose:
J'adore Tia pour son humour, sa décontraction, son humilité et la dérision qu'elle affiche d'elle-même dans toutes les circonstances ...


----------



## twinworld (23 Août 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> en fait, et personnellement, je n'y suis pour rien !!!!!


allons ! allons ! faut pas être si modeste !
Debout sur votre canapé, en train d'hurler "va-y ! va-y !"... vous avez envoyé les bonnes vibrations ;-)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Ca commence mieux pour la France! En faites toutes les médailles vont se gagner au finish. C'est dommage que les JO n'ait pas débuté le 22 août cette année. :rateau:



Hem / Quand on regarde du côté des chinois.


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Août 2008)

La vache ! on va faire plus de 40 médailles, le record de France ! quand je pense que je me foutais de la tronche de Laporte :rateau: quand il avait pronostiqué ce score ...
En tout cas tant mieux surtout qu'il nous reste encore 3 médailles d'or à prendre potentiellement.


----------



## twinworld (23 Août 2008)

ben moi ce que j'ai le mieux aimé pendant ces jeux, c'est qu'il y avait quelqu'un pour me raconter des histoires pendant la nuit, pendant que les autres dorment. Merci à France Télévision !


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Août 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tia ..... je t'aime !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
> ps : pas rire hein !!!! on a quand même *UNE* médaille d'or !!!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:



Je suis content que tu te réjouisses de la médaille d'or de Tia 

Mais bon, Tia ne saute pas en hauteur, mais en longueur

Il n'y a pas chez elle cette maîtrise secrète de la mécanique qui fait que tu transformes la vitesse horizontale en envol vertical

Cette légèreté et cette grâce de :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ladji a un style à l'ancienne. Il ressemble à Colin Jackson, avec sa fluidité et sa capacité de rester horizontal en sautant, ce qui fait qu'on n'a pas l'impression qu'il y a des haies. Planer est son secret, accélérer à partir de la cinquième haie est sa nature
> 
> Liu est un grand hurdler qui joue en force avec la pesanteur, descendant et remontant sans cesse, avec une véritable puissance dans la course vers l'avant





CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais bon, Tia ne saute pas en hauteur, mais en longueur
> 
> Il n'y a pas chez elle cette maîtrise secrète de la mécanique qui fait que tu transformes la vitesse horizontale en envol vertical
> 
> Cette légèreté et cette grâce de...



j'aime bien ces phrases _organiques_ qui parlent d'espace et de géométrie, de mouvement et de vitesse.
un registre où la physique rejoint la totale "essence".  

.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il n'y a pas chez elle cette maîtrise secrète de la mécanique qui fait que tu transformes la vitesse horizontale en envol vertical


 ... en fait, je m'en fiche ! La seule chose qui m'importe aujourd'hui est qu'elle ait eu *LA* maîtrise secrète pour transformer l'argent en or !!!!!:rateau:

ps : y aurait il du rabat-joie dans l'air...:rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Août 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... en fait, je m'en fiche ! La seule chose qui m'importe aujourd'hui est qu'elle ait eu *LA* maîtrise secrète pour transformer l'argent en or !!!!!:rateau:
> 
> ps : y aurait il du rabat-joie dans l'air...:rateau:



Ben non, comment veux-tu qu'il y ait du rabat de quoi que ce soit quand des athlètes au pied léger, à la semelle de vent, s'élèvent dans ces régions du cosmos où l'air ne pèse plus rien, où le ciel a cédé un instant pour laisser passer cet élan improbable


----------



## Alex666 (23 Août 2008)

Il serait temps de cumuler les médailles européennes non ?


----------



## twinworld (23 Août 2008)

mais bon, je sais pas si ça a vraiment du sens.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Août 2008)

Merci d'achever l'orgueil nationale! :love: La France a l'air encore plus ridicule! 
Plus grand pays d'Europe!
Manque que la Suisse devant... à non ils sont pas dans les 27. Ouf!


----------



## twinworld (24 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Merci d'achever l'orgueil nationale! :love: La France a l'air encore plus ridicule!


La France n'est pas ridicule. Vous avez quand même 40 médailles (2 à venir en boxe et en handball). C'est mieux qu'il y a 4 ans.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Bon bon, vive l'athlétisme français...  Manquerait plus que la France se tape deux Argents dans les finales de boxes et c'est la totale. :love:


J'aurai du me taire j'aurai du me taire j'aurais du me taire j'aurai du me taire j'aurai du me taire pourquoi je l'ai ouverte?? 



twinworld a dit:


> La France n'est pas ridicule. Vous avez quand même 40 médailles (2 à venir en boxe et en handball). C'est mieux qu'il y a 4 ans.


Au JO seul l'Or compte malheureusement!  Et y'a presque que ceux que ça avantage qui mettrons en avant le nombre de médailles. Le fait est que l'Allemagne la Hollande et l'UK nous ont battu... On peut encore peut être reprendre l'Ukraine et l'Italie, mais pffff.


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Il serait temps de cumuler les médailles européennes non ?





twinworld a dit:


> ...mais bon, je sais pas si ça a vraiment du sens.


Il faudrait cumuler aussi le nombre des athlètes en compétition.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Août 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Il faudrait cumuler aussi le nombre des athlètes en compétition.


Si c'est pour faire un classement intra-européen, pas la peine. 
Si c'est pour comparé l'Europe aux USA et Chine, yep!


----------



## Alex666 (24 Août 2008)

Carton plein des français en handball, champions d'Europe, du monde et olympique trop fort


----------



## F118I4 (24 Août 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Carton plein des français en handball, champions d'Europe, du monde et olympique trop fort


Oui   les experts à Pekin   .


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Août 2008)

bis repetita ! je trouve le nombre de médailles plus valeureux que seulement compter l'or.. cela prouve que l'on est dans de plus nombreuses categories .. imaginez un pays qui aurait sept huit medailles seulement mais toutes en or .. il serait devant nous! c'est un peu bof bof et relatif ce classement .. bon au départ douillet visait 35 pour etre content .. avec 40, c'est tout bon donc


----------



## twinworld (24 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> b bon au départ douillet visait 35 pour etre content .. avec 40, c'est tout bon donc


Si Douillet est content, je suis content..


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Août 2008)

oui oui ouiiiiiii formiiiiiiiidaaaaaaable! maginiiiiiiiiifiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiique!! 
ça y est!! ça y est! ouiiiiiii
c'est ......



fini!:rose:


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> oui oui ouiiiiiii formiiiiiiiidaaaaaaable! maginiiiiiiiiifiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiique!!
> ça y est!! ça y est! ouiiiiiii
> c'est ......
> fini!:rose:



Ouf !!!

Quel calme !!!

Débouchons une bonne bouteille !!!

Pourquoi pas un Meursault ???

Tchin !!!


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Août 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Ouf !!!
> 
> Quel calme !!!
> 
> ...



Certes, mais là, on va passer aux jeux nologiques 

D'où un brusque changement de registre qui risque d'être fatal à certains

Enfin, bon, tchin ! 

(tu n'aurais pas plutôt un vieux Montrachet en cave ?)


----------



## twinworld (24 Août 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Pourquoi pas un Meursault ???


bof, moi ces combines de vin, ça m'est totalement étranger...


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ...Enfin, bon, tchin !
> 
> (tu n'aurais pas plutôt un vieux Montrachet en cave ?)


Justement... un Chassagne !
Tchin !!!

(Rien que d'entendre parler sportifs et reporters... quelle soif  )

twinworld, tu n'es pas obligé de trinquer. Tant pis pour... nous.


----------



## Zyrol (24 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> bis repetita ! je trouve le nombre de médailles plus valeureux que seulement compter l'or.. cela prouve que l'on est dans de plus nombreuses categories .. imaginez un pays qui aurait sept huit medailles seulement mais toutes en or .. il serait devant nous! c'est un peu bof bof et relatif ce classement .. bon au départ douillet visait 35 pour etre content .. avec 40, c'est tout bon donc



De toute façon je trouve ça un peu idiot de dresser ce tableau de médailles...

On classe des pays qui ont des populations, des budgets totalement diffèrent ensemble... c'est difficilement comparable.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Août 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> De toute façon je trouve ça un peu idiot de dresser ce tableau de médailles...
> 
> On classe des pays qui ont des populations, des budgets totalement diffèrent ensemble... c'est difficilement comparable.


Oui et non. En théorie oui, en pratique l'Australie qui compte 20 milions d'habitants est pratiquement tous le temps dans le top 5. 
La France non. Pourquoi? :rateau:

L'Australie compte la population la plus obèse du monde, les Etats-Unis étant second. La France est plutôt réputé pour avoir une population en excellente santé, et faisant figure de modèle mondiale pour l'équilibre gastronomique. (Je n'ai pas de chiffres, simplement c'est un  état d'esprit) Ca démontre que les JO n'ont rien à voir avec les populations locales. Le classement finale reflète seulement les pays ayant les meilleurs politiques sportives. (comprendre meilleures installations pour le haut-niveau, meilleur respect et valorisation des athlètes...)


----------



## Bazinga (24 Août 2008)

et de 2 medailles pour nos petits belges... On se debrouille comme on peut...

N'empeche qu'on attend toujours la médaille d'or du pire pseudo-gouvernement de l'histoire hihihihi


----------



## Alex666 (24 Août 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> et de 2 medailles pour nos petits belges... On se debrouille comme on peut...
> 
> N'empeche qu'on attend toujours la médaille d'or du pire pseudo-gouvernement de l'histoire hihihihi



au fait vous en êtes ou avec ça? tj ds la galère?


----------



## twinworld (25 Août 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Le classement finale reflète seulement les pays ayant les meilleurs politiques sportives. (comprendre meilleures installations pour le haut-niveau, meilleur respect et valorisation des athlètes...)


c'est ironique, n'est-ce pas ?? ;-))


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> mais bon, je sais pas si ça a vraiment du sens.



L'Ukraine dans l'Europe des 27? 
Ben, la Serbie non plus n'en fait pas partie, comme la Croatie.
Et par contre, il manque le Luxembourg .
Du coup il me manque un pays pour arriver à 27 .

Et il manque Chypre et Malte, par contre la Norvège est en trop.
Et il y a 28 pays dans cette liste des 27. Je savais qu'il y avait un truc qui me perturbait


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2008)

bon alors le foot et l'euro c'est fait ... 

le velo et le tour ... c'est fait ..

les j.o. et la chine c'est fait ... 

 bah ? bah ? bah ? on va faire QUOI MAINTENANT?!!!!!!!


----------



## twinworld (25 Août 2008)

y a encore l'US open.. mais après ça, on aura vidé toutes nos cartouches.


----------



## asticotboy (25 Août 2008)

Ben voilà. Laporte les aura eu ses 40 médailles !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Ben voilà. Laporte les aura eu ses 40 médailles !


S'il n'est pas content, il n'avait qu'à y aller faire les compétitions.


----------



## Zyrol (25 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> bon alors le foot et l'euro c'est fait ...
> 
> le velo et le tour ... c'est fait ..
> 
> ...



Championnats de France N1 de canoë-kayak slalom à Cergy-pontoise le 3,4,5 octobre 2008... 
quoi ? personne n'est au courant ??? non.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Août 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> à Cergy-pontoise



La réponse est dans la question...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Août 2008)

Championnat du monde de ski! 
Mais on peut s'entrainer à s'engueuler devant les championnats de France de Kayak si ça vous dit. :love:


----------



## twinworld (25 Août 2008)

ah pis la L1 !!! purée, comment ai-je pu oublier ? C'est bientôt le retour de Pierre Menès !


----------



## estomak (25 Août 2008)

dans deux ans la coupe du monde de football.
a part ça, je vois pas d'evenement d'envergure mondiale.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> dans deux ans la coupe du monde de football.
> a part ça, je vois pas d'evenement d'envergure mondiale.



la fête de la bière?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> dans deux ans la coupe du monde de football.
> a part ça, je vois pas d'evenement d'envergure mondiale.


Les JO d'hiver!


----------



## estomak (25 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la fête de la bière?



si on considère le levage de coude comme une discipline sportive.


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2008)

Faute de moyens &#8212; benjamin ayant emporté les clefs de la caisse noire en congés , oui moi aussi ce manque de confiance me consterne &#8212; nous n&#8217;avons pu recruter 2008 figurants ni acheter les feux artifices venant fêter la clôture de ce sujet. Aussi c&#8217;est avec peu de moyens mais, croyez-le bien, toute ma ferveur contenue dans autant de dignité que je déclare ce sujet fermé.


_sous vos applaudissements_


édition : mon septième &#339;il me signal que notre grand timonier bienveillant assiste à la cérémonie depuis sa retraite


----------

